# Due on August 3rd...



## bump.on.brain

As suggested by PrincessJ :thumbup: I thought I'd start a thread over here for the lovely ladies that I've met so far who are due on August 3rd, and for anyone else who is due then and wants to join us :flower: 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better as our due date tiptoes closer! :happydance:


----------



## cmtcmt

Great Idea!!! Seems to be a few of us! It's exciting to hear from others with the exact same date...Won't be long flying in - now that we have reached the half way mark and the bumps getting bumpier.


----------



## BethCharlotte

:) i crnt wait! are you finiding out on friday what you are having ? xx


----------



## PrincessJ

Ah brill! 

How is everyone then? Weird to see all our tickers matching!

I am ok, doing really well, no sore (.)(.), I have SPD though which is a pelvis problem which is quite painful, I am starving all the time and really tired on a night! Apart from that I am doing well. I am a plus-size lady so my bump has took longer to come through but I am sporuitng now, my bump is now visible through clothes and I am in maternity trousers now. 

No proper kicks felt from baby yet but I am sure I had some fizzing and popping going on in there. Oh and I managed to find baby's heartbeat for the first time last night with my doppler, it was right near my belly button!

PrincessJ :happydance:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Great Idea!!! Seems to be a few of us! It's exciting to hear from others with the exact same date...Won't be long flying in - now that we have reached the half way mark and the bumps getting bumpier.

Have you found that time is going quicker as you get further along too? I can't believe we're all nearly at 20 weeks! It's so exciting... and from here on in there's more appointments and more baby stuff to buy!! :happydance:

:haha: Bumpier. Fabulous word! 



BethCharlotte said:


> :) i crnt wait! are you finiding out on friday what you are having ? xx

I'm hoping to yeah. How about you? I thought I'd ask the sonographer to do all the checks first, and then as long as everything is OK tell us the sex at the end. So that hopefully the worry will be gone and we can just be excited. I honestly have no clue whether I'm going to be team pink or team blue either. 

Do any of you have any gut feelings about the sex?


----------



## PrincessJ

Time seemed to drag at first especially over the 8-16 week mark but it is flying now! 

I have bought everything now for the baby, nothing else to buy apart from decorating the nursery! 

DH doesn't want to find out the sex but we have a gut feeling it's a girl and we always refer to baby as "she", though I do keep worrying that we will get used to saying she all the time then if it is a boy it will be weird! :dohh:


----------



## cmtcmt

"Yes CMTCMT i am hoping to find out on friday! unless buba is sat with legs crossed are you? xx"

BethCharlotte - I've taking this over here from the other one, I'll confuse myself otherwise :blush:

I was dead set on not finding out but now that the scan is getting closer and closer I'm not soo sure ...eekk!

Good luck and enjoy all the scans this week!:flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

PrincessJ said:


> Time seemed to drag at first especially over the 8-16 week mark but it is flying now!
> 
> I have bought everything now for the baby, nothing else to buy apart from decorating the nursery!
> 
> DH doesn't want to find out the sex but we have a gut feeling it's a girl and we always refer to baby as "she", though I do keep worrying that we will get used to saying she all the time then if it is a boy it will be weird! :dohh:


Ahh we're the same, we think girl for some reason too!! A friend of mine was told by a midwife that if you have a strong feeling it usually turns out to be right...could be a tail but just thought I share it anyway


----------



## BethCharlotte

its fine! i was thinking the same! aww yeah i was the same! i didnt want to know as everyone keeps telling me its more of a supprise not finding out but seen as this is my first i just want to know now haha! :) 

I have a feeling that we are having a little girl, but knowing me i am completely wrong! haha! 

any of you thought of any names yet? xxx


----------



## bump.on.brain

PrincessJ said:


> Ah brill!
> 
> How is everyone then? Weird to see all our tickers matching!
> 
> I am ok, doing really well, no sore (.)(.), I have SPD though which is a pelvis problem which is quite painful, I am starving all the time and really tired on a night! Apart from that I am doing well. I am a plus-size lady so my bump has took longer to come through but I am sporuitng now, my bump is now visible through clothes and I am in maternity trousers now.
> 
> No proper kicks felt from baby yet but I am sure I had some fizzing and popping going on in there. Oh and I managed to find baby's heartbeat for the first time last night with my doppler, it was right near my belly button!
> 
> PrincessJ :happydance:

I know what you mean about the tickers, it is rather weird :haha: but exciting too :flower:

And I have SPD as well!! I got referred by my GP for physiotherapy 4 weeks ago but still haven't had an appointment through yet. Same as you it's rather painful, some days worse than others, and between that and my bladder giving me grief I am starting to feel totally sleep deprived :dohh:

Congratulations on finding the heartbeat! :happydance: I did wonder whether to get a Doppler but could imagine myself getting a bit obsessed with it so decided against...


----------



## bump.on.brain

Although I haven't got a gut feeling, I have to admit I did find myself calling the baby "he" at the dating scan and pretty much ever since then. I figured it was just the way it happened to come out rather than my subconscious telling me something... but who knows!? Then again, the other day I did confuse things by randomly saying she which I've never done before. :shrug:

A few of my relatives have said I should be waiting to find out until the birth so it's a surprise and I have something to look forward to through the labour... but I honestly think I'll be so excited to meet my LO that it won't matter. Also, I really like the idea of being able to start calling the bump by a name and bonding with them even more before they're even here... :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

yeahh! i just want to start getting things with abit of colour aswell, im sick of looking at the things we have got and they are just natural colours, 

most of my family have said that i will end up having a girll because of the old wifes tale, about if your aving a boy you tend to put all the weigh on as with girls you dont. only time will tell! just hope buba isnt sat with legs crossed on friday ahah!! ill be doing start jumps before i go in to the room! xx


----------



## cmtcmt

bump.on.brain said:


> Although I haven't got a gut feeling, I have to admit I did find myself calling the baby "he" at the dating scan and pretty much ever since then. I figured it was just the way it happened to come out rather than my subconscious telling me something... but who knows!? Then again, the other day I did confuse things by randomly saying she which I've never done before. :shrug:
> 
> A few of my relatives have said I should be waiting to find out until the birth so it's a surprise and I have something to look forward to through the labour... but I honestly think I'll be so excited to meet my LO that it won't matter. Also, I really like the idea of being able to start calling the bump by a name and bonding with them even more before they're even here... :flower:


Yeah, feeling like the time is going so fast now, ever since telling everyone, I suppose the first few months your just sitting on a big secret but now we can enjoy it more...and the buying will be my fave part, restricted slightly by my OH :haha:

I've been using the same reasoning the last few days for finding out, why keep yourself in suspense when you could be enjoying the next few months even more by knowing what your having, some people love surprises but I'm thinking I'm not one of them people more and more now


----------



## bump.on.brain

We haven't bought much at all yet, so we're going to have plenty of shopping to do! I liked the idea of being able to buy coloured things, and also we had a few bits we wanted to get finished round the house so decided we might as well do them first. We just have the pram, a couple of books that I couldn't resist and a handful of neutral bodysuits and bibs. And a very long list!! :haha: 

I think, because me and OH have both always been in the wanting to find out camp, we would consider getting a private gender scan done if the baby does happen to have their legs crossed at the scan. We'll wait and see though! 

When did you say your scan was again cmtcmt?


----------



## cmtcmt

You've got your pram, that's a good start!! The clothes are really beauty if you know what the baby is, the stuff for boys now is as nice as the stuff for girls. 

It's not until the 27th..I feel like a child counting down the days to Christmas :loopy:

I hope you get a clear view on the day :winkwink:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> You've got your pram, that's a good start!! The clothes are really beauty if you know what the baby is, the stuff for boys now is as nice as the stuff for girls.
> 
> It's not until the 27th..I feel like a child counting down the days to Christmas :loopy:
> 
> I hope you get a clear view on the day :winkwink:

:haha: Thanks, so do I! I'm not counting on it though to be honest, as this little one's already proving itself to be a bit of a tease! :dohh: When I start to feel the baby moving around/kicking I've been trying to put my hand on my stomach to see if I can feel anything on the outside, to see whether I can start to get my hubby involved. But every time I put my hand on my stomach it seems to stop, and then as soon as I give up and move my hand away again you can guarantee I'll get a kick! 

I know what you mean about the clothes though, I always thought girls stuff would be nicer to shop for, but I saw the cutest dungarees the other day! :cloud9: 

It'll be interesting to see as people on here go for their own scans how many were right with their gut instincts :flower:


----------



## kippenhok

Hiiiiii!

Thanks for the invite! My scan is tomorrow and I may appear normal on the surface but I am FREAKING OUT. We had an extra scan to find out the sex and the person was convinced it was a boy (we did see it lol) and I always had a feeling it was a boy but I won't believe it till I *actually* see it. :haha: eeeeeeeek! I hope everythings going to be ok and healthy!! [-o&lt;

I was always so curious how other ladies were doing when it came to feeling kicks, do you know where your placenta is? Our bubba is kicking and punching up a storm and I was wondering if it was really down to temperament or placenta location considering we have the same due date. If it is temperament OH and I are really in for a trouble maker!

:kiss:


----------



## PrincessJ

I know what you mean about the tickers, it is rather weird :haha: but exciting too :flower:

And I have SPD as well!! I got referred by my GP for physiotherapy 4 weeks ago but still haven't had an appointment through yet. Same as you it's rather painful, some days worse than others, and between that and my bladder giving me grief I am starting to feel totally sleep deprived :dohh:

Congratulations on finding the heartbeat! :happydance: I did wonder whether to get a Doppler but could imagine myself getting a bit obsessed with it so decided against...[/QUOTE]

It's a nightmare isnt it the SPD, I find mine tends to get worse as the day goes on and I am really struggling at work with it sitting on a computer chair all day, I can hardly stand up once I have been sitting down. I thought about going for physio but some people I know have said it doesn't help then some people have said get a brace and others have said they don't help either! I am seeing my consultant next week so going to see what he thinks I should do, luckily I finish work in 8 1/2 weeks so not long to stuggle on for. 

I did get obsessed in the beginning, I bought it when I was about 12 weeks and have only just found the heartbeat! I was using it about once a week but at the beginning it was everyday and I knew I had to cut it down as it was getting stupid! It was nice though as DH got to hear it as he didn't come with me to my 16 week midwife appt and didn't get to hear it then. 

Have you all got your prams and cots etc? How are your bumps looking?


----------



## PrincessJ

I did something wrong there, I tried to use your last post as "quote" 
oops!


----------



## BethCharlotte

i havnt got my cot or pram yet as we are moving out within the next couple of weeks so we thought we would wait till we are settled in. one more day till we are half baked girls :) so excited! i actually crnt believe how fast its gone from the last scan!! 

Regaurds to how my bumps lookin, im tall and size 14 and my bump has just started to show :) . i have been in that stage of is she pregnant or has she put weight on! but now everyone is noticing sayin that iv got a bump :) !! what about you? xx


----------



## cmtcmt

kippenhok said:


> Hiiiiii!
> 
> Thanks for the invite! My scan is tomorrow and I may appear normal on the surface but I am FREAKING OUT. We had an extra scan to find out the sex and the person was convinced it was a boy (we did see it lol) and I always had a feeling it was a boy but I won't believe it till I *actually* see it. :haha: eeeeeeeek! I hope everythings going to be ok and healthy!! [-o&lt;
> 
> I was always so curious how other ladies were doing when it came to feeling kicks, do you know where your placenta is? Our bubba is kicking and punching up a storm and I was wondering if it was really down to temperament or placenta location considering we have the same due date. If it is temperament OH and I are really in for a trouble maker!
> 
> :kiss:


Congrats on your boy, have you names you like? & Good luck in your scan today - hope we get a look at the pic! 

I'm 5'2 and a size 10-12 (now) and the bump is fairly obvious now,in the last few weeks its grown a lot, I'll attach a pic. Still not feeling any kicks or punches though :nope:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WinterKage

Are you ladies over here now? Dunno where to post lol x x How are you all feeling? I recently applied for a job, only 1 day a week and thought i'd say i was pg while they make their decision of who to employ. Don't think ill get the job now :( x x


----------



## WinterKage

Aww cmtcmt you've got a lovely bump. Ill try and upload mine. I'm quite small at the mo x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Good luck for your scan today Kippenhok! I hope everything's healthy and you get to find out for definite whether you're having a boy :thumbup: 
Let us know how you get on? :flower:

Movement wise, I definitely am feeling things - it varies from day to day, but always get at least a few small movements, and then on a "busy" day I can get some pretty noticeable kicks. :happydance: 
At my first scan the sonographer said I have an anterior placenta, but I'm wondering whether it's moved because I can feel the kicks and also the midwife at my 16wk appointment found the heartbeat really easy? :shrug: I guess I'll find out tomorrow at my 20wk scan... It would be interesting to know if it was purely temperament. Or maybe even boy/girl related?? 

Bump-wise, I started suffering from constipation (sorry TMI!) and bloating really early on so that it's made it quite difficult to get excited about any bump... because I was never convinced it was actually the baby I was seeing! I know it's definitely there now though because when I lie down, the top of my stomach flattens still but then I'm left with a solid ball at the bottom! I haven't got a pic at the moment but I'll see if I can get one :) 

As for the SPD, I have to admit I'm not convinced about how much the physio will be able to do either, but I'm willing to give it a go... if nothing else I'll be glad of any tips they can give me to stop me accidentally making it worse! Also I think I can get the brace from them too. I'll let you know what they actually do for me whenever I finally get there, but I'm not feeling too optimistic about it being anytime soon. :dohh: 
My maternity leave begins in 9 1/2 weeks, but I'm actually off sick at the moment because the SPD got so bad. Going back next week because I'm on a course so will be a lot less physical and hopefully less painful, but I've noticed while I've been at home and taking it easy that the pain has got a million times better... so hopefully that should make the last few months of pregnancy a lot more bearable for us. fingers crossed! :flow:

I hope you're all well anyway. I'm looking forward to seeing all of our tickers change to the halfway point tomorrow!! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> I'm 5'2 and a size 10-12 (now) and the bump is fairly obvious now,in the last few weeks its grown a lot, I'll attach a pic. Still not feeling any kicks or punches though :nope:

Aww yep that's definitely a baby bump!! :happydance: And quite a lot of difference in the last 2 weeks as well! 

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## cmtcmt

Thanks!! I love it getting bigger.. show off :winkwink:

Any of you guys having trouble sleeping, I've no problems going asleep at all, it's just I'm walking up at 4am on the dot the last few nights, don't really mind it just wondering if it's common


----------



## cmtcmt

bump.on.brain said:


> Good luck for your scan today Kippenhok! I hope everything's healthy and you get to find out for definite whether you're having a boy :thumbup:
> Let us know how you get on? :flower:
> 
> Movement wise, I definitely am feeling things - it varies from day to day, but always get at least a few small movements, and then on a "busy" day I can get some pretty noticeable kicks. :happydance:
> At my first scan the sonographer said I have an anterior placenta, but I'm wondering whether it's moved because I can feel the kicks and also the midwife at my 16wk appointment found the heartbeat really easy? :shrug: I guess I'll find out tomorrow at my 20wk scan... It would be interesting to know if it was purely temperament. Or maybe even boy/girl related??
> 
> Bump-wise, I started suffering from constipation (sorry TMI!) and bloating really early on so that it's made it quite difficult to get excited about any bump... because I was never convinced it was actually the baby I was seeing! I know it's definitely there now though because when I lie down, the top of my stomach flattens still but then I'm left with a solid ball at the bottom! I haven't got a pic at the moment but I'll see if I can get one :)
> 
> As for the SPD, I have to admit I'm not convinced about how much the physio will be able to do either, but I'm willing to give it a go... if nothing else I'll be glad of any tips they can give me to stop me accidentally making it worse! Also I think I can get the brace from them too. I'll let you know what they actually do for me whenever I finally get there, but I'm not feeling too optimistic about it being anytime soon. :dohh:
> My maternity leave begins in 9 1/2 weeks, but I'm actually off sick at the moment because the SPD got so bad. Going back next week because I'm on a course so will be a lot less physical and hopefully less painful, but I've noticed while I've been at home and taking it easy that the pain has got a million times better... so hopefully that should make the last few months of pregnancy a lot more bearable for us. fingers crossed! :flow:
> 
> I hope you're all well anyway. I'm looking forward to seeing all of our tickers change to the halfway point tomorrow!! :thumbup: :flower:

Thanks bump on the brain :)

How come you leave starts so early?? How long do you get?? Mine starts mid July.

I don't know much about SPD but I hope you get better, does it go away or remain for the rest of your preg?


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Thanks!! I love it getting bigger.. show off :winkwink:
> 
> Any of you guys having trouble sleeping, I've no problems going asleep at all, it's just I'm walking up at 4am on the dot the last few nights, don't really mind it just wondering if it's common

To be honest, I'm waking up pretty much every hour the whole way through the night so I can't help you on that one. My back hurts, or my hip hurts, or I'm too hot, or too cold, or I need the toilet, or my DH is snoring... it's a nightmare! :haha: I don't think I've ever been so sleep deprived! 

Good practice I guess :winkwink: but not good for the hormones...

As for my leave starting mid May, it's because I'm training as a nurse, so I move around between different wards/departments etc. I only have to do one more placement before I can register as a qualified nurse but that placement was due to start in the middle of May and finish in the middle of August - so it would be pretty much impossible for me to get it done before the LO was here. So rather than going off halfway through and leaving the ward short staffed, I decided it would be better to just go off before it begins. Also, if somehow I actually did manage to finish the placement then I'd be qualified so would be in a weird limbo land before starting a permanent position and wouldn't actually be entitled into any maternity pay... whereas at the moment I'm being paid by the NHS to train so they will pay my maternity. If that makes any sense? :dohh: A bit complicated but it worked out for the best to go off early.
I was disappointed at first because I wanted to work late and have more time with the baby, but as things have turned out with having the SPD I think I'd have struggled to keep going much later than June anyway. Thankfully I have managed to arrange 45 weeks leave so will still have plenty of time with the LO after. 
The SPD won't get any better until after the baby is here now unfortunately, but by being sensible and taking it reasonably easy I should hopefully be able to stop it from getting too much worse. :thumbup:


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Are you ladies over here now? Dunno where to post lol x x How are you all feeling? I recently applied for a job, only 1 day a week and thought i'd say i was pg while they make their decision of who to employ. Don't think ill get the job now :( x x

:hugs: I think I would have told them straight away as well, to save causing trouble for myself later on. I hope it doesn't end up stopping them from offering you the job, but I can see why you would feel that way. Fingers crossed for you though :flow:


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah thats what I thought too, I told them id understand if I'm not offered it because of that so hopefully ill find out the outcome soon x Aww i feel soz for you with the spd do you have physio for it? x

And yeah i find i wake through the night too normally round 1/2 am then sometimes i cant get back to sleep till like 5 am then you feel soo tired in the morning x x

Todays pictures
 



Attached Files:







118.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









115.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









122.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









126.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Yeah thats what I thought too, I told them id understand if I'm not offered it because of that so hopefully ill find out the outcome soon x Aww i feel soz for you with the spd do you have physio for it? x
> 
> And yeah i find i wake through the night too normally round 1/2 am then sometimes i cant get back to sleep till like 5 am then you feel soo tired in the morning x x
> 
> Todays pictures

I love the little hand appearing in Picture 3 :haha: 

Seriously though, your bump is fantastic!! I definitely don't have anything like that, there's no way we'd be mistaking whether you are pregnant or not :winkwink:

Congratulations :flower:

As for the SPD I'm on a waiting list for physio at the moment... I've already been on it for over 4 weeks so I'm hoping it's not too much longer, but from what the GP said I think the waiting list is about 8-10 weeks!! :nope: Thankfully it's eased off a bit since I was first referred otherwise I'd be feeling really sorry for myself by now! :haha:


----------



## BethCharlotte

well i can say you two defo have a lovely bump! :) not long till the scans tommorra girls :) ! xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> well i can say you two defo have a lovely bump! :) not long till the scans tommorra girls :) ! xx

I think I'm going to turn into a nervous wreck! :haha:


----------



## cmtcmt

bump on the brain - That's good for you, especially with you not feeling great! I thought I was missing out on something there for a while :haha: And best of luck with nursing in the future!!

Winterkage - Your bump pics are lovely, as is your little boy! I have a bit of catching up to do I think!!


----------



## WinterKage

Bump.on.Brain- Aww thanks yeah he follows me everywhere lol Aww thats soo long, I hope you are offered an appointment soon x

Beth Charlotte- Thank you, cant wait for it to grow more x Aww good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies do you have any idea of what you think you may have? x I've got my scan next Wednesday and a wake to go to this Saturday and a funeral to go to on Thursday as a family member has died and have no idea what to wear x I was planning to reveal on Facebook that I'm pregnant once i found out as apart from close family no one knows but I'm just going to wait a while now x x


----------



## WinterKage

Thanks cmtcmt x Back on later ladies going to make some lunch x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> I've got my scan next Wednesday and a wake to go to this Saturday and a funeral to go to on Thursday as a family member has died and have no idea what to wear x I was planning to reveal on Facebook that I'm pregnant once i found out as apart from close family no one knows but I'm just going to wait a while now x x

:flow: I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope the service and wake aren't too difficult for you and your family. :hugs: I take it when you're saying you don't know what to wear you mean because you want to hide your bump? If so, I'm guessing a baggy top is the only way to go... And maybe an open fronted waterfall cardigan? Just that I have one of them and the way it lies it does seem to disguise my stomach bump a bit. 

I have absolutely no gut feeling whether I am having a boy or girl at all though scan wise. I guess maybe it could be a boy - purely because at my first scan I couldn't help but refer to the picture as he - but I think really that's just a slip of the tongue rather than my subconscious telling me something, and other than that, no clue!


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> bump on the brain - That's good for you, especially with you not feeling great! I thought I was missing out on something there for a while :haha: And best of luck with nursing in the future!!

:haha: Nope... no big secret maternity leave trick to let you in on I'm afraid :nope: :haha:

And thanks very much :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah because my black formal dresses that i have are all tight fitting. I dont have anything that just flows but that cardigan that you mentioned is a good idea. I'll have to have a search for one. I'm thinking of wearing this dress but will need cardigan to disguise bump x x Aww yeah i find i always say he too as well lol I forgot to ask do any of you have pregnancy journals? if you do ill follow them :). I've got a parenting journal but im not very gd with updating it x x

Here is the dress x
 



Attached Files:







135.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









137.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Yeah because my black formal dresses that i have are all tight fitting. I dont have anything that just flows but that cardigan that you mentioned is a good idea. I'll have to have a search for one. I'm thinking of wearing this dress but will need cardigan to disguise bump x x Aww yeah i find i always say he too as well lol I forgot to ask do any of you have pregnancy journals? if you do ill follow them :). I've got a parenting journal but im not very gd with updating it x x
> 
> Here is the dress x

That dress is lovely, and really appropriate... you definitely do have a rather noticeable bump on you there though! If you do decide on trying to get one of those cardigans then I managed to get one from Asda/George not that long ago and also Marks and Spencer seem to have things like that in... not sure what is local for you. Hopefully that helps a bit though :thumbup:


----------



## WinterKage

I feel like staying up till midnight tonight just to see the ticker change to halfway but I know I'm going to fall asleep ages before that lol x x


----------



## kippenhok

I LOVE FRIDAYS! Wooooooooo CANTALOUPES! :dance: 

Wow some of you have real professional bumps going on!! I'm still a total amateur compared to you but I think it's starting to speed up now!


Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddd......... 


SCAN WENT GREAT!!! He is a he! No doubt about it! And absolutely no red flags when it came to the medical stuff either. I am SO happy I'm finally starting to relax a bit. Little guy had a perfect strong heart and the tech was really pleased about the stomach/bladder/arteries/etc etc etc everything is accounted for and healthy. We saw a lovely smooth oval shaped head and well formed spine covered by skin - was so worried about that because I only started taking folic acid late because OH and I weren't really trying. 

Funny thing is he has LONG legs and a BIG head so he's all daddy - a rower and a complete intellectual :haha:. I was actually joking about it a few days ago when LO was partying again saying that those must be the strong legs he inherited. Bit worried about the big head though and birth! 

Ladies I wish you all loads of good luck too!!! xxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Aww yay that is brilliant news hun and congratulations on team blue! x x Have you thought of any names? x x Good luck to the ladies who are finding out today x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

kippenhok said:


> SCAN WENT GREAT!!! He is a he! No doubt about it! And absolutely no red flags when it came to the medical stuff either. I am SO happy I'm finally starting to relax a bit. Little guy had a perfect strong heart and the tech was really pleased about the stomach/bladder/arteries/etc etc etc everything is accounted for and healthy. We saw a lovely smooth oval shaped head and well formed spine covered by skin - was so worried about that because I only started taking folic acid late because OH and I weren't really trying.
> 
> Funny thing is he has LONG legs and a BIG head so he's all daddy - a rower and a complete intellectual :haha:. I was actually joking about it a few days ago when LO was partying again saying that those must be the strong legs he inherited. Bit worried about the big head though and birth!
> 
> Ladies I wish you all loads of good luck too!!! xxxxx

That's fantastic news :happydance: thank you for letting us know :flower:

It sounds like you had a perfect scan :thumbup: and I'm sure the head will be absolutely fine by the time it actually comes to giving birth :haha: I know they start out a lot bigger than the bodies and then it begins to balance out later on, so try not to worry too much! 

Congratulations again! 

Good luck to BethCharlotte too for your scan today :flow:

I have mine later, but it's not until half 3 and then I'm going out for dinner and to see some family afterwards if everything is OK, so I will definitely let you know how I get on but it might not be until later on or tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the support though and I hope you all have a fabulous Friday!


----------



## cmtcmt

That's great news kippenhok, you must feel like a weight has been lifted!! :thumbup:

Best of Luck to the others having scans today, and happy 20 weeks everyone....eeeeeekkkk!!! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessJ

Wintercage I can't believe the size of your bump! I'm so jealous, mine is nothing like that 
:-( my bump is only noticeable when I wear certain clothes, I want a bump I can't hide!!

My scan is next Thursday at 9am so at least I don't have all day to wait. 

Congrats Kippenhok on your good scan! That's brilliant news. xx

YEY YEY YEY we are 20 weeks today!!!!!!! HALFWAY ladies! Can't believe how quick it is going!!!!!!


----------



## WinterKage

Thanks hun, I find its only very noticeable as majority of my clothes are tight fitting but if i wear a jumper it disguises it a bit x I had a consultant appointment today as have high blood pressure so get regularly checked. Wanted me to do a trial thing but I'm not into those so said no. Good bits are I got to hear babies heartbeat on doppler today and my 20 week scan is next wednesday and i also volunteered to be scanned next saturday afternoon for an hour as they are training students. Just gives an extra chance to see baby :) as i wont have any more scans till im 28/32/36 to check the growth x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

I'm back ladies! And my scan went fantastically!! :cloud9:

So relieved after all the worry, the sonographer was able to see everything and said it all looked great :happydance: 

And I am now officially team pink! Absolutely over the moon!! :pink: 

Definitely got a little trouble maker on my hands though, the sonographer had so much difficulty checking her head as she was buried headfirst right down by my pubic bone, and everytime the sonographer got the probe in to position to check her face she looked away! We got there in the end though :thumbup:

I'm looking forward to hearing everybody else's scan experiences now :flower: I hope they come nice and quickly for you!


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations bump.on.brain on team pink x x I love hearing what everyone's having :) What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm seeing my mil for a little bit this afternoon then I have the wake to go to this eve which starts at 7pm. I just hope Blaise falls asleep through it as when he's tired turns into a moody moo! x x Forgot to say Happy St Patricks day to those who celebrate it x


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Congratulations bump.on.brain on team pink x x I love hearing what everyone's having :) What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm seeing my mil for a little bit this afternoon then I have the wake to go to this eve which starts at 7pm. I just hope Blaise falls asleep through it as when he's tired turns into a moody moo! x x Forgot to say Happy St Patricks day to those who celebrate it x

Thank you! :cloud9:

I hope the wake goes OK for you all today. I'm having a highly exciting day cleaning the house, and then going to see mine and DH's Mum's tomorrow. And that's about it... 

Anybody else up to anything exciting? I hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

The wake went fine, got home just before 11 and was exhausted x

:flower: Happy Mothers Day ladies, hope everyone has a fab day x x :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

Sorry i havnt posted in a whilea had trouble with internet so i have robbed my OHs phone :) well scan showed i am offically team blue :) and everything went fine!! Deffo wasnt bothered bout showing his bits just a little trouble maker- wouldnt stop still :) just so happy that everythin is okay and i can stop worrying about it and just enjoy the rest!! Im glad u girls who had scan all went well :) eeek all happy now :) xx


----------



## WinterKage

Aww I was waiting to hear from you, congrats on team blue hun :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yay :happydance: So pleased to hear that all went well with the scan. And congratulations on team blue!! :flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

Congratulatuions Ladies on the scans and the team blues and pinks :) I's say your all over the moon this weekend!

Only one more week till I'm scanned and still undecided on whether or not to find out what team I'm on :wacko:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Congratulatuions Ladies on the scans and the team blues and pinks :) I's say your all over the moon this weekend!
> 
> Only one more week till I'm scanned and still undecided on whether or not to find out what team I'm on :wacko:

Ahh that must be such a hard decision if you're not really sure either way. Thankfully I never had that problem because I was always sure I wanted to know, and am so glad now that I did find out. It's made it a lot more real somehow! 

Have you tried making a list of pro's and con's?? :shrug:


----------



## cmtcmt

Yea, my OH is happy enough to find out and I think I am too but just keep it to ourselves, its mostly other people say 'oh don't find out, you'l be glad of the surprise' - seems to be a tradition here to have a surprise .. but I think I'l find out when they ask, I will have myself tormented other wise :haha:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yeah I got the impression that most of my family seemed to think I should be waiting for the surprise too, but whenever they asked if I was going to find out I told them my reasons for wanting to straight away, and then they were pretty good about leaving it at that. 

I am so insanely excited now about meeting my baby girl :cloud9: that I really can't imagine how having a surprise would be any better... but maybe that's just because for me personally I'm a "planner" so I'm not a big fan of surprises in general? 

When I went in for my scan all I said to the sonographer was that I was really nervous, so she was good about reassuring me that things were fine and never actually mentioned the sex at all. It was only when she said that she was finishing up that I asked her if she could see what the sex was. She then had no problem in showing me, I just thought I'd mention it in case your sonographer doesn't actually offer it to you either :thumbup:


----------



## cmtcmt

Yeah I'd be the same and I really wouldn't be a fan of surprises either! Thanks for the tip :) !! 

Exactly, it would be an extra 4 months of delight!! So happy for you, have you started looking at girls stuff more now since you found out?


----------



## cmtcmt

just want to add to this, I was saying last week I hadn't felt any kicks yet! I stated to feel some on Thur / Fri, very light, but as the weekend went on they got stronger and more often :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WinterKage

Aww that's lovely,its really cute when you start feeling them move. I've got my scan tomorrow then heading of to buy a little outfit x I would love another little boy but then i would love a girl too, ill be happy with either :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

After the scan DH and I went to have a look around a few shops and saw the cutest little summer dresses! We didn't actually buy anything but got ourselves very doe-eyed and excited! :haha: Really really looking forward to the summer and the little one being here now. 

I'm looking forward to hearing the results of all of your scans too :happydance: Good luck for tomorrow WinterKage, make sure you let us know how you get on :thumbup:

Congratulations on the movement too cmtcmt :flower: I'm glad you're getting definite kicks now. It's such a lovely feeling and also so reassuring. I actually saw my stomach jump a couple of times in the bath yesterday because she gave me the strongest kicks I've ever felt. I couldn't believe it, I was so thrilled... but ones of that strength are also going to take some getting used to! 

The only problem is I feel a bit guilty that my OH is missing out now - whenever he puts his hand on it either stops altogether or I only get the tiniest kicks that he can't feel :dohh: We laughed about it at first but now he seems to be losing interest in putting his hand on at all, I think he's given up :nope: I don't like the thought of him feeling left out. Any suggestions?


----------



## WinterKage

That's a hard one hun, with my oh as he can't feel the kicks yet either I just tell him baby's been really active this morning or think baby liked that etc so try to involve him as much as I can. Its difficult as while we can bond with the baby, partners rely on us to explain everything so they feel close. My oh is always going on about when he can feel it kick, will be a really nice experience when they can x x


----------



## cmtcmt

Good Luck today Wintercage :thumbup:

Bump on the Brain - I felt the same way at the weekend, at first he was really excited to hear everytime I got a kick and was trying to feel them but couldn't and now it's almost like I'm tormenting him so I'l have to ease off on the 'Oh there's another one' until he can see or feel them himself!

So do you guys feel like you have just gone through another big stage of the pregnancy now you have your scans done?? Like the 3 month mark and the time you tell everyone??


----------



## BethCharlotte

i feel a huge weight has been lifted now i have had my scan and gone past the half way line! now i think its time to start enjoying the rest of the pregnancy :).

How are you all? sorry i havnt been on in a while internet has broke at home so i can only come on when im at work :)

XX


----------



## bump.on.brain

Thanks for the suggestions ladies... I'm finding it really difficult to balance, because on the one hand I'm trying to keep him involved by telling him what's going on and when I've felt something, but as cmt said I also then feel a bit like I'm tormenting him because he's missing it all. I had been putting his hand on my stomach each time I knew LO was awake, on the off chance that there was a big kick but then we he doesn't feel anything I think it's more frustrating. So I've sort of stopped mentioning it now, and am thinking I might wait to get him to try again until they're really strong all the time... :shrug: Unless he happens to do something that makes LO kick and then I'll tell him she likes it! 

The scan has felt like a massive milestone for me, definitely the biggest one. At 12 weeks I was still a bit nervous about telling people, because I couldn't get my head around why one day I was still high risk, and the next I was fine... if that makes sense? So although I was over the moon to see the heartbeat etc and pass the 12 weeks, it took me until about 14 weeks before I really started to feel better. And by that point the 20 week scan had started to play on my mind! :dohh: Now that the scan is finished and I know that everything looked healthy, I suddenly feel so much better. There's no guilt or "what if?" at the back of my mind when I'm buying things for LO, and I'm finally starting to enjoy being pregnant. :cloud9: Let's just hope it lasts and I don't find something else to worry about :haha:

Looking forward to hearing news from you WinterKage :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> How are you all? sorry i havnt been on in a while internet has broke at home so i can only come on when im at work :)
> 
> XX

I'm good thanks, just a bit achy from the SPD as I had a battle round Asda this morning with a rather heavy trolley!

How are things with you? :flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

Beth Charlotte & Bump on Brain - That's great, so please god I'l be feeling the same as you guys next week. Yea it's hard to go ahead and buy anything big, I've only managed things like little bottles n bibs so far.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/200067-what-things-can-i-use-to-make-my-baby-kick/ - I was reading this article yest. has some tips on how to get the LO kicking! I reckon they will have alot of time before August to get in on the action, they will be fed up of us saying look (or feel) the kicks soon enough :winkwink:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> https://www.livestrong.com/article/200067-what-things-can-i-use-to-make-my-baby-kick/ - I was reading this article yest. has some tips on how to get the LO kicking! I reckon they will have alot of time before August to get in on the action, they will be fed up of us saying look (or feel) the kicks soon enough :winkwink:

I have noticed that there seems to be a link between me drinking a cold drink and the baby kicking, looks like there could be some truth in it then! :thumbup:


----------



## BethCharlotte

bump.on.brain said:


> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> How are you all? sorry i havnt been on in a while internet has broke at home so i can only come on when im at work :)
> 
> XX
> 
> I'm good thanks, just a bit achy from the SPD as I had a battle round Asda this morning with a rather heavy trolley!
> 
> How are things with you? :flower:Click to expand...

good glad you okay! awww i hope you dont feel achy for too long!! 

im not bad thankyou- just found out that i am movng into my new place a week on friday! first time moving out, going to be a shock!! but excited to have my own place with out family nagging at me 24/7 :)

just need august to hurry up now :)

xxx


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> bump.on.brain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> How are you all? sorry i havnt been on in a while internet has broke at home so i can only come on when im at work :)
> 
> XX
> 
> I'm good thanks, just a bit achy from the SPD as I had a battle round Asda this morning with a rather heavy trolley!
> 
> How are things with you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> good glad you okay! awww i hope you dont feel achy for too long!!
> 
> im not bad thankyou- just found out that i am movng into my new place a week on friday! first time moving out, going to be a shock!! but excited to have my own place with out family nagging at me 24/7 :)
> 
> just need august to hurry up now :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Wow, that's fab - not long to wait now then! And it will be so lovely to be set everything up as you want it when the baby arrives, I think it will make it seem even more real for you :thumbup: 

I remember when me and my DH moved out of my Mum's... because we reckoned we didn't have that much stuff as we were getting our own sofa, dining table etc and getting it delivered to the new house, and because we were only moving a couple of streets away, we decided we didn't need to hire a van and would be able to just use our car. Let's just say after attempting to get a double bed into a Corsa we truly learnt our lesson... :dohh: Hopefully you will have a less eventful moving day!! :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

bump.on.brain said:


> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump.on.brain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> How are you all? sorry i havnt been on in a while internet has broke at home so i can only come on when im at work :)
> 
> XX
> 
> I'm good thanks, just a bit achy from the SPD as I had a battle round Asda this morning with a rather heavy trolley!
> 
> How are things with you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> good glad you okay! awww i hope you dont feel achy for too long!!
> 
> im not bad thankyou- just found out that i am movng into my new place a week on friday! first time moving out, going to be a shock!! but excited to have my own place with out family nagging at me 24/7 :)
> 
> just need august to hurry up now :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's fab - not long to wait now then! And it will be so lovely to be set everything up as you want it when the baby arrives, I think it will make it seem even more real for you :thumbup:
> 
> I remember when me and my DH moved out of my Mum's... because we reckoned we didn't have that much stuff as we were getting our own sofa, dining table etc and getting it delivered to the new house, and because we were only moving a couple of streets away, we decided we didn't need to hire a van and would be able to just use our car. Let's just say after attempting to get a double bed into a Corsa we truly learnt our lesson... :dohh: Hopefully you will have a less eventful moving day!! :flower:Click to expand...

i have got to say, that did make me smile :). its something i would try and do fit my double mattress in my corsa!! haha. im only moving few streets away but will be good to get things ready! and to have my own space with out being spik and span!! ( me and oh currently live with my grandparents and brother as they have brought me and my older brother up, and she is one of those grandmothers that loves everything to be spotless every minute of the day) 

OH has already told me that i will be sat with feet up telling people where to put things!! haha, ohh the joys of being pregnant :) no lifting for me just ordering the lads about where to put my things :) xxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Ladies,

Scan went well, everything seems fine baby was really active and I'm having a little girl :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Scan went well, everything seems fine baby was really active and I'm having a little girl :) x x

Yay!! :happydance: Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you. And thank you for letting us know! :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> :) no lifting for me just ordering the lads about where to put my things :) xxxx

Sounds like the perfect kind of moving to me! :thumbup: 

When we moved, I ended up dragging cupboards up stairs, building beds and everything... I was officially exhausted and covered in bruises by the end of it. Didn't help that we then only had camp chairs to relax on in the evening! For once I was glad of DH's obsession with the TV as he had the Sky fitted on the day we moved in :dohh:... even if we were watching the world's smallest TV balanced on a cardboard box. :haha: I'm definitely not in any hurry to do it again, but it's totally worth it :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Good luck today with your scan this morning Princess J, look forward to you updating :flower: x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

WinterKage said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Scan went well, everything seems fine baby was really active and I'm having a little girl :) x x

Congrats hun!! :) xx


----------



## cmtcmt

WinterKage said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Scan went well, everything seems fine baby was really active and I'm having a little girl :) x x


Congrats Winterkage, Brill news, now you'll have a set :oneofeach:

Good luck today Princess J, think I must be last on the list am I, never wanted the weekend to be over before in my life till now :dohh:


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Had my scan this morning, the longest 25 minutes of my life while sonographer was silent clicking on her machine! Everything is great and baby looks perfect. Despite me being convinced I was having a girl...baby is a BOY!!!! Can't believe it!!!!

I am so happy everything is ok, I feel like I can relax now.. 

PrincessJ


----------



## PrincessJ

Oh and she confirmed I have an anterior placenta so that's why I haven't felt definite kicking yet! Relief!


----------



## BethCharlotte

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had my scan this morning, the longest 25 minutes of my life while sonographer was silent clicking on her machine! Everything is great and baby looks perfect. Despite me being convinced I was having a girl...baby is a BOY!!!! Can't believe it!!!!
> 
> I am so happy everything is ok, I feel like I can relax now..
> 
> PrincessJ

Congrats hun!! im glad everything went fine! and welcome to team blue :) i was convinced i was having a girl but i was rong too :)! im glad it went okay :) u can now just relax- howa you anywayy? xxx


----------



## cmtcmt

PrincessJ - Great News!! delighted for you!! another on team blue :thumbup:

So the 'deep down if you think its a certain sex your usually right' theory is gone out the window...:haha:


----------



## PrincessJ

Thanks Ladies

BethCharlotte - I am fine thanks, feeling good. Thank you for the welcome to team blue! How long did it take you to get your head round you weren't having a girl?! It seems weird at the moment!

cmtcmt - Thank you! Yey for team blue! It seems that theory is out the window yes, I was utterly convinced, I would have put money on it being a girl! How wrong I was! :dohh:


----------



## BethCharlotte

its still a shock-as i was sooo convinced i was having a girl. but i am happy that i have got a little misster, as i went with my dad and step mum shopping last weekend soon as i found out and there are loads of cute boys clothes and that when it started to sink that i was having a boy :) xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yay :happydance: Massive congratulations PrincessJ, I'm really glad to hear that everything went well and congratulations on team blue! :flower: 

I can imagine it must be a bit strange to find out it's a boy if you've spent 20 weeks really believing it is a girl. I didn't really have a gut instinct or any strong feelings so was just excited to find out one way or another at the scan. 

It'll be interesting to see whether you turn out to be right about it being a girl then cmtcmt (if you decide to find out of course)... Not long to go until your scan now! :thumbup:

So let me just check I've got this right, so far we are... 

beth charlotte - :blue:

bump.on.brain - :pink:

cmtcmt - :yellow:

kippenhok - :blue:

princessj - :blue:

winterkage - :pink:

How exciting! 

And nearly another week closer already ladies!! :wohoo:


----------



## cmtcmt

I'm almost certain I will find out (If possible) 

Maybe I will make it even-stevens :oneofeach: ...OH hurry up Tuesday


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> I'm almost certain I will find out (If possible)
> 
> Maybe I will make it even-stevens :oneofeach: ...OH hurry up Tuesday

:hugs: Bless you, I'm not surprised you're feeling impatient, it would be really annoying me if I was still waiting to find out. It really will come quickly now though... I can't believe how fast time is going in general all of a sudden!


----------



## cmtcmt

I know it's shocking how fast it has gone, I just got a call to say my friend is in Labour now and it seems like no time since she announced, so hold on to your seats in a blink of an eye that will be us :winkwink:

I have waited this long so I'l just have to hold out a few more days! I find i'm not so impatient its more when I'm in work with alot of time to think about it, I'l have to start working harder :coffee:

Our next stop is our 24 week mark


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> I know it's shocking how fast it has gone, I just got a call to say my friend is in Labour now and it seems like no time since she announced, so hold on to your seats in a blink of an eye that will be us :winkwink:
> 
> I have waited this long so I'l just have to hold out a few more days! I find i'm not so impatient its more when I'm in work with alot of time to think about it, I'l have to start working harder :coffee:
> 
> Our next stop is our 24 week mark

Ahh how exciting, I hope everything goes well with your friend's labour! :flower: For me the first 12/13 weeks dragged and now suddenly we're nearly 21!! When did that happen!? :haha: 

At the moment, I'm happily able to push thoughts of labour to the back of my mind most of the time... but I'm sure as we tiptoe closer to the time and start packing our hospital bags and things it will start playing on my mind! 

Oooh I wonder who out of us all will go into labour first... :winkwink:


----------



## cmtcmt

This may sound silly but...... I feel (mentally) ready to go, as in if it was my time I would happily go pack my bag and head on in! I don't know how or where that feeling has come from, maybe its naivety on my part being my first or maybe that feeling will change as it's get closer to the time, in other words I'm not terrified as I had expected to be


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> This may sound silly but...... I feel (mentally) ready to go, as in if it was my time I would happily go pack my bag and head on in! I don't know how or where that feeling has come from, maybe its naivety on my part being my first or maybe that feeling will change as it's get closer to the time, in other words I'm not terrified as I had expected to be

I don't think it sounds silly at all, I think it's just because you have a belief that you will be able to cope with it. When I think about labour in terms of having a water birth, I feel the same way as you, that I'm prepared now and could deal with it. But, my problem is that I don't feel the same way at all if a water birth isn't involved... I really don't want an epidural, but can't imagine I'd cope very well on just gas and air if I wasn't in water. And obviously whether or not everything is straight forward enough for me to be able to have a water birth is pretty much out of my control... So I'm just a bit concerned that if it gets taken away from me I might fall apart! :dohh:


----------



## cmtcmt

Have you organised to have a waterbirth, is this common in the UK (Presuming that's where you are??). Are there some reasons this could be taking away from you?? Sorry about all the questions :blush: It think I'm going to take it as it comes were pain relief is concerned, I am absolutely terrified of needles, this prob won't even be an issue when the time comes but for now the thoughts of the needle scares me alot more than the thoughts of childbirth.


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Have you organised to have a waterbirth, is this common in the UK (Presuming that's where you are??). Are there some reasons this could be taking away from you?? Sorry about all the questions :blush: It think I'm going to take it as it comes were pain relief is concerned, I am absolutely terrified of needles, this prob won't even be an issue when the time comes but for now the thoughts of the needle scares me alot more than the thoughts of childbirth.

Yeah I am in the UK. The hospital I'm giving birth at has 3 water pools, so when you ring the ward when you are first going into labour you just let them know whether or not you would still like to use it, and if one is available then they will try to make sure it is ready for you. I think quite a lot of people like to have them now, but if there are any complications with the pregnancy or expected complications with the birth then they will quite often stop you because they say it's not safe... so for example, if the baby isn't head-down, if you have too high of a blood pressure, if the baby is showing any signs of distress or if you have had to be induced then they may stop you from using it. Which is why I'm a little bit nervous about it because those things are all out of my control. 

I'm sure you won't even think about the needles when the time comes :hugs: I know it's easy for me to say, but by that point we'll be too focused on getting our LO's out I would imagine! :cloud9: Besides, hopefully you'll only have to put up with a couple...
I'm trying to stay open minded about the whole experience and pain relief, and would accept the epidural if the pain got really bad and I just couldn't cope anymore, but for me it's a last resort simply because I know I don't cope well with not being able to move around, it makes me feel really claustrophobic and panicky... and you have to stay on the bed with the epidural's they use at my hospital... and also because I know it increases the chances of complications such as a forceps delivery. It's most definitely not because I'm trying to be brave :haha:


----------



## cmtcmt

Ah I see they stopped it in hospitals over here a few years back as far as I know but you can have one at home if you want! I hope you get to have one so, I can't imagine it would be nice if you were told they were all in use! 

That's a good plan, don't rule anything out!! From what I hear every persons experience is different everytime. God this must be the start of the thinking about labour stage is it?? :haha:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Ah I see they stopped it in hospitals over here a few years back as far as I know but you can have one at home if you want! I hope you get to have one so, I can't imagine it would be nice if you were told they were all in use!
> 
> That's a good plan, don't rule anything out!! From what I hear every persons experience is different everytime. God this must be the start of the thinking about labour stage is it?? :haha:

Oh right! Where about's are you then? We do have the option of home births as well here, but my DH really wasn't happy with the idea in case there were any complications, and I think it would just be reassuring to be at the hospital with this being my first time. 

And yep, it looks like we've started thinking about it! :dohh: I'm blaming you :haha: :winkwink: 
I think I'll try happily pushing it to the back of my mind again soon, for the next 10 weeks or so at least :thumbup: Before I start really considering how painful it's going to be!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi everyone :hi: I was invited by cmt^^^ I'm due august 4th but hope you guys don't mind me joining bc I literally can't find one person who is due the same day :wacko: I've been feeling movements for a couple weeks and just a few days ago my best friends, OH, mom AND sister all felt the baby kick from the outside! My gender scan is march 30th :happydance: I'm hoping for :pink: but would be happy with either, obviously!!!!!


----------



## cmtcmt

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I was invited by cmt^^^ I'm due august 4th but hope you guys don't mind me joining bc I literally can't find one person who is due the same day :wacko: I've been feeling movements for a couple weeks and just a few days ago my best friends, OH, mom AND sister all felt the baby kick from the outside! My gender scan is march 30th :happydance: I'm hoping for :pink: but would be happy with either, obviously!!!!!


Welcome kissesandhugs :flower:

We're the next best thing to your own date, crazy there isn't another with the same date as you, but sure you could go before any of us.

I really like your arty tickler!! & great about the kicks, I started getting mine only this weekend, but the last 2 days they don't seem to be as much as they were, not gona stress too much have my scan on Tuesday.


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I was invited by cmt^^^ I'm due august 4th but hope you guys don't mind me joining bc I literally can't find one person who is due the same day :wacko: I've been feeling movements for a couple weeks and just a few days ago my best friends, OH, mom AND sister all felt the baby kick from the outside! My gender scan is march 30th :happydance: I'm hoping for :pink: but would be happy with either, obviously!!!!!

Hello! There seems to be quite a few of us on August 3rd, so you're more than welcome to join us :flower:

Congratulations on people feeling the baby kick from the outside! I haven't tried with anyone but my DH yet as want him to be the first to feel it, and so far LO is being a terrible tease. Every time he puts his hand on my stomach she either stops totally or only does the tiniest little movements :dohh: I can't wait for him to be able to feel it as I feel like he's missing out at the moment. I've felt it from the outside on big kicks a few times over the last week or so and have even seen my stomach moving several times :cloud9: so know it's possible, it's just going to be a case of waiting I think!

Good luck for your scan next week, not long to go now! Although you are hoping for pink do you have a feeling either way?


----------



## kissesandhugs

cmtcmt said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi: I was invited by cmt^^^ I'm due august 4th but hope you guys don't mind me joining bc I literally can't find one person who is due the same day :wacko: I've been feeling movements for a couple weeks and just a few days ago my best friends, OH, mom AND sister all felt the baby kick from the outside! My gender scan is march 30th :happydance: I'm hoping for :pink: but would be happy with either, obviously!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome kissesandhugs :flower:
> 
> We're the next best thing to your own date, crazy there isn't another with the same date as you, but sure you could go before any of us.
> 
> I really like your arty tickler!! & great about the kicks, I started getting mine only this weekend, but the last 2 days they don't seem to be as much as they were, not gona stress too much have my scan on Tuesday.Click to expand...

I had the same issue with not strong enough/not enough kicks about a week ago but I did the same with not worrying tooo much bc I had a drs appt 2 days after where I would be able to hear the heartbeat. Sure enough it was there!! Tuesday isn't too far away!! yay!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

bump.on.brain said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi: I was invited by cmt^^^ I'm due august 4th but hope you guys don't mind me joining bc I literally can't find one person who is due the same day :wacko: I've been feeling movements for a couple weeks and just a few days ago my best friends, OH, mom AND sister all felt the baby kick from the outside! My gender scan is march 30th :happydance: I'm hoping for :pink: but would be happy with either, obviously!!!!!
> 
> Hello! There seems to be quite a few of us on August 3rd, so you're more than welcome to join us :flower:
> 
> Congratulations on people feeling the baby kick from the outside! I haven't tried with anyone but my DH yet as want him to be the first to feel it, and so far LO is being a terrible tease. Every time he puts his hand on my stomach she either stops totally or only does the tiniest little movements :dohh: I can't wait for him to be able to feel it as I feel like he's missing out at the moment. I've felt it from the outside on big kicks a few times over the last week or so and have even seen my stomach moving several times :cloud9: so know it's possible, it's just going to be a case of waiting I think!
> 
> Good luck for your scan next week, not long to go now! Although you are hoping for pink do you have a feeling either way?Click to expand...

I wanted my OH to be the first too but it ended up being my best friends bc we were at breakfast and I was just too excited as it was my first time feeling it for the first time too so I made them feel haha!! At first, with OH she/he would always stop kicking too. When he did finally feel it he didn't seem to interested where as my friends were squealing lol!! I don't have a feeling either way actually and I sooo wish I did!!! At first I felt like it was a boy, but now I kinda feel like its a girl. I call it a she, it feels weird saying "he" soo hopefully that's a sign ;)


----------



## cmtcmt

bump.on.brain said:


> cmtcmt said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see they stopped it in hospitals over here a few years back as far as I know but you can have one at home if you want! I hope you get to have one so, I can't imagine it would be nice if you were told they were all in use!
> 
> That's a good plan, don't rule anything out!! From what I hear every persons experience is different everytime. God this must be the start of the thinking about labour stage is it?? :haha:
> 
> Oh right! Where about's are you then? We do have the option of home births as well here, but my DH really wasn't happy with the idea in case there were any complications, and I think it would just be reassuring to be at the hospital with this being my first time.
> 
> And yep, it looks like we've started thinking about it! :dohh: I'm blaming you :haha: :winkwink:
> I think I'll try happily pushing it to the back of my mind again soon, for the next 10 weeks or so at least :thumbup: Before I start really considering how painful it's going to be!Click to expand...

Yea defo too early to be thinking about that, lets just enjoy the finding out of the sex situation for a while :thumbup:

In Ireland, yea I feel the same, just that bit more piece of mind having the professionals around, also I'd be a bit weird about having my baby in my house, I'm sure some love the idea which is fine but I have cream carpets :tease::tease:


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> I wanted my OH to be the first too but it ended up being my best friends bc we were at breakfast and I was just too excited as it was my first time feeling it for the first time too so I made them feel haha!! At first, with OH she/he would always stop kicking too. When he did finally feel it he didn't seem to interested where as my friends were squealing lol!! I don't have a feeling either way actually and I sooo wish I did!!! At first I felt like it was a boy, but now I kinda feel like its a girl. I call it a she, it feels weird saying "he" soo hopefully that's a sign ;)

That's very true actually, after all the suspense it will probably end up with my DH just saying "that's nice" or something else equally unexciting! :dohh: 

I didn't have a feeling at all either way before the scan, other than - same as you - that I had been calling the baby "he" ever since we had the first scan and I had no idea why. As you can see, I now know that I am team pink.... so turned out that didn't work for me! But fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> In Ireland, yea I feel the same, just that bit more piece of mind having the professionals around, also I'd be a bit weird about having my baby in my house, I'm sure some love the idea which is fine but I have cream carpets :tease::tease:

:haha: Good point, worrying about the carpets in the middle of trying to give birth does not sound brilliantly appealing. Neither does trying to make sure the dogs didn't jump into the birthing pool to be honest!


----------



## WinterKage

Congrats Princess J on team blue :) x x Went to the funeral and had such a good night sleep as been up last 2 nights, my back and body feel so achy now x x


----------



## WinterKage

Gosh I've missed so much of this thread lol Welcome kissesandhugs x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Glad to hear the funeral went ok and you slept well WinterKage... hopefully you'll start to feel a bit better soon. Have you got any nice plans for this weekend? 

Also just wondering whether anyone saw the John Bishop sport relief program last night? 

Hope you're all having a nice day and looking forward to the weekend! :flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

I didn't see it bump on the brian i was :sleep: but I got how John Bishop is my OH's hero when he came to bed and then a blow by blow account this morning!! Sounds like he did really well!!


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> I didn't see it bump on the brian i was :sleep: but I got how John Bishop is my OH's hero when he came to bed and then a blow by blow account this morning!! Sounds like he did really well!!

:haha: Yeah he is definitely my DH's hero now too. To be fair he really did do amazingly to keep going and get it finished! 

The thing that really got me though as well was when he went to a children's hospital in Sierra Leone; in the background you could hear a woman literally screaming in anguish because her child had just died, and honestly the sound was horrendous. I've ended up thinking about it a few times since so was just wondering whether anyone else had picked up on it.


----------



## BethCharlotte

`morning girlies :)
how are you all today? 21 weeks today! i crnt believe it was a week when we was all onabout turning the half way mark only seems yesterday, the weeks need to carry on flying past and we will all have our little ones with us :) i wonder who will give birth first out of us hehe xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> `morning girlies :)
> how are you all today? 21 weeks today! i crnt believe it was a week when we was all onabout turning the half way mark only seems yesterday, the weeks need to carry on flying past and we will all have our little ones with us :) i wonder who will give birth first out of us hehe xx

Morning! :hi:

I'm well thanks, how are you? I can't believe another week has gone by already either, I was saying that to my DH last night. This time last week I was a nervous wreck! :dohh:


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi all

Happy 21 weeks to us all!!!

I have just booked up this morning to have a 4d scan on the 28th April, I'm so excited! Anyone else having one?

Yey for bananas! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

PrincessJ


----------



## BethCharlotte

i no its flown by :) 

i wanted to go for a 4d scan PrincessJ but other half said he isnt paying for one when we will see him in 19 weeks, tight arse! i am still trying to get my own way tho!! it will be amazing!! xx


----------



## cmtcmt

Haven't really thought about one yet... but maybe half way between this one and due date. 

Ladies can I ask a quick question, when you guys first started feeling kicks (I know I was a bit later than some) did you feel them alot then all the time, just I started feeling them before the weekend and they were quite obvious kicks and a good few a day, but since Tuesday I feel I'm gone back to the not sure if it was the baby and maybe only had that feeling 4-5 altogether times in the last 3 days


----------



## WinterKage

Aww I missed all the good programs yesterday- got to catch up with the soaps! lol x Yay 21 weeks, its gone amazingly fast hasn't it? x x Aww i can't have a 4d scan either as i've got another scan tommorow afternoon as got these students testing on me (thought it be nice as they asked if i could so they could do some training) then I've got scans at 24 weeks/28 weeks/32 weeks and 36 weeks (growth scans coz of high blood pressure) x My OH is thinking all these scans are expensive as to get pictures its like £5 for 3 at our hospital! :wacko:

I feel like i'm a stock taker today ladies, just rummaging through Blaises old clothes doing a tally chart of what I have so I can see what i will need and not need to get. I will update when i have done my list, hopefully it wont take me all morning :dohh: x x


----------



## WinterKage

cmtcmt- I find its quite on and off when mine first started and they are now quite regular, but i'm sure yours will get more regular, you never know your baby may be more active at night when your asleep, i know with Blaise I didn't really feel much during day but if i couldn't sleep at night i could then find him kicking away x x


----------



## cmtcmt

Thanks WinterKage - that's what I was thinking, but you know urself I've kinda been waiting on a boot in the belly and when it doesn't come gets a lil worring, I may have felt more at the weekend too becoz I'd be sitting around abit more than during the week too


----------



## bump.on.brain

My kicking was exactly the same to start with cmtcmt, for the first couple of weeks after feeling a definite kick I would feel pretty much nothing one day and then a couple the next. It's taken about 3 weeks to progress to feeling quite a lot each day, and even then if I'm busy I won't notice them anywhere near as much, so that could definitely be why you felt more over the weekend. On the days were I felt next to nothing it used to play on my mind, but everything was absolutely fine and it soon progresses to plenty of kicks in the bladder :haha: so try not to worry :flow: 

As for the 4d scan, after I had my 20 week scan I started to think that I would quite like one, because it would be a chance to see the LO without other things playing on my mind at the same time so I could enjoy it more. But, my DH is really not keen as he thinks you can find out too much before the LO is here. Also, the cost is an issue considering how much stuff we have to buy over the next few months! If I saw one on offer or something then maybe I would have a chance of convincing him... but otherwise no scan for me either!


----------



## cmtcmt

Thanks Bump on Brain - It really is great to be able to ask others who have/ are experiencing the same isn't it!! I must keep note of all these so if I go back for No.2 I can chill the eff out :haha:


----------



## WinterKage

Lol I don't think we stop worrying ever. I mean i'm a bit worried myself as I went to a funeral yesturday and my mum didn't really want me to go as she thought I may get traumatised me being pregnant and stuff and tbh i didnt really think of that but because she said that it has worried me a bit (I went to church and reception but not to the cemetary bit) so i think for a week i'll be on my guard but hopefully after i'll be able to relaz and enjoy the pregnancy x


----------



## WinterKage

And i've completed my checklist. From what I could find I have:

Vests 

Newborn = 9
0-3 = 30
3-6 = 17
6-9 = 3

Babygros

Newborn = 5
0-3 = 12
3-6 = 8
6-9 = 1

Romper suit

0-3 = 5
3-6 = 2

tops

0-3 = 4
3-6 = 5
6-9 = 4

jumpers/cardigans

0-3 = 4
3-6 = 2
6-9 = 2

trousers/dungarees

0-3 = 3
3-6 = 5
6-9 = 6

So for now at least I don't have to buy much vests as loads of them in the small sizes x x


----------



## cmtcmt

Ahh well i hope you are feeling better today, I'm sure you were worried about your stress levels, yep take it easy this week, I'd say all the worrying and stressing does no one any good :cry:


----------



## bump.on.brain

:hugs: Try not to worry too much. Stress and upset definitely isn't good for us in pregnancy, but I really don't think it's harmful to us and the LO unless we are exposed to a lot of it. Try to have a nice restful week, not worry about the funeral and go back to your normal routine and I'm sure LO will soon pick up that nothing is wrong :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah thanks hun I'm just glad I paid my last respects and family noticed I was pregnant and said congrats so it wasn't too bad. Also found out 3 of my cousins are expecting one in may(a boy),june and october so thats exciting :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Wow, that's a lot for babies for one year! How exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

With the kicks, I've felt the same with was that baby or no? then when I try to wait it doesn't happen again! It was like this all day yesterday and yes, I was worried! I don't think we'll ever stop worrying?? lol Drank an ice cold water and still nothing so I'm just trying to think that bubs is just hiding a bit :) 

As for the 4d scan, I realllllly really want one!! but I'm just going to wait and see how our finances when the time comes :) it truly would be a great experience though! 8 more day s until my gender scan!! Ahhh I can't wait :) my last one was at 6 weeks and I didn't get to see baby move or anything so this will be extra special!


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah it is, I've told Blaise he has lots of cousins to look forward to x There were some people there that I didn't know and they thought my mum was Blaises mum (people always think I'm his sister). The youngest comment i got was oh are you 14? Umm no lol I'm a 22 yr old married mum, didn't bother to say i'm expecting my 2nd as they already looked shocked with me. I've had this problem since i was pregnant with Blaise and wander when it will end lol x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Wow kissesandhugs, you've had a long time to wait from 6 weeks! Even waiting from 11 weeks to 20 weeks seemed like forever to me. Not long to go now though :thumbup: Hopefully the baby is nice and awake for your scan. My LO was yawning away during the scan, she obviously didn't appreciate being disturbed! :haha: 

WinterKage, I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happens to me at some point too, as people often think DH and I are younger than we are (he actually got ID'd for wood glue a few months ago - he's 26! :dohh: ). It gets annoying sometimes, but I suppose I'd be just as annoyed if people always thought I was older than I am! I just hope I don't come across anyone treating us differently purely because they think we are young; it annoys me how quick people can be to judge! :growlmad:


----------



## WinterKage

Aww oh no, guess we will just have to tell ourselves to take it as a compliment :) x x


----------



## WinterKage

Had my scan today for the students to test on me (there was a professional sonographer and 3 students) and I got two free pictures and a £10 Marks and Spencer gift card which is fab. I also thought I'd be cheeky and ask them what they thought the gender was and they all said girl including the sonographer so was nice to get a confirmation x x Just wandering what to do with rest of day now, think i'll pop out with Blaise to the chip shop in a bit then go park x

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies? x x


----------



## cmtcmt

Another week ladies, hope you all had a sunny weekend :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Morning ladies :flower:

I hope you're all well and had a nice weekend. Mine was busy but good thanks, finally treated myself to some maternity tops and am now so much more comfortable! 

Glad to hear that your scan with the students went well WinterKage :thumbup: 

Anybody else get up to anything exciting?


----------



## BethCharlotte

Morning, :)

i am investing in some this weekend when i go shopping!! :)

i just basically just enjoyed the sun :) as it was really nice up where i am from :)

hows bump?

x


----------



## cmtcmt

Nice one! Any shops to recommend. I got some jeans a few wks ago and the difference is great, can put the leggins away now.

I spent the nicest day of the year (Sat) asleep all day, think baby was resting on a nerve and lying down was the only way to relieve it, but Sunday enjoyed the weather, also been getting kicked all weekend and again this morning so delighted!! 

Last day on team yellow (hopefully)


----------



## kissesandhugs

I had a relaxing weekend, didn't do much of anything. I slept A LOT as well!! I hate wasting days away like that but ohh well!!!


----------



## WinterKage

Good luck today with your scan cmtcmt, hope you find out :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

I'm glad to hear you all had a nice weekend =) 

Good to luck to cmtcmt today - I hope you have a fantastic scan and I will look forward to hearing whether you are yellow, pink or blue! :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Good luck cmtcmt!! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## BethCharlotte

eeeek its all exciting waiting to know what she is having :) xxxx


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well and enjoying this freakish weather! I have the week off work so I am getting lots of Vitamin D from the sunshine for the baby ;-)

I felt baby kick for the first time today! I am sooo happy as I thought it was never going to happen!

I saw my consultant yesterday and my BP was a bit high so have to keep having it checked every two weeks and he may put my BP medication up and I had to have bloods checked for a liver problem as I am very itchy but they haven't rang me today so I think no news is good news so i think it might just be my eczema! Oh and I finally got some decent painkillers for my SPD!!

Hope everyone is well and good, I think we are all waiting to hear from cmtcmt aren't we?!

PrincessJ xxxxxx


----------



## kissesandhugs

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well and enjoying this freakish weather! I have the week off work so I am getting lots of Vitamin D from the sunshine for the baby ;-)
> 
> I felt baby kick for the first time today! I am sooo happy as I thought it was never going to happen!
> 
> I saw my consultant yesterday and my BP was a bit high so have to keep having it checked every two weeks and he may put my BP medication up and I had to have bloods checked for a liver problem as I am very itchy but they haven't rang me today so I think no news is good news so i think it might just be my eczema! Oh and I finally got some decent painkillers for my SPD!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and good, I think we are all waiting to hear from cmtcmt aren't we?!
> 
> PrincessJ xxxxxx

Ahhh congrats on your first kick!!! It's an amazing feeling isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## PrincessJ

Amazing KissesandHugs!! definitely! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cmtcmt

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday just back to work this morning.

Yesterday went great, healthy girl on board :pink: we're soo delighted :happydance::happydance:

We weren't in the scan for long maybe 10 mins and she couldn't really get a good pic, she gave us three photo's to take away and you cant really make out the baby in any of them. She said it was whatever way the little baby was lying she couldn't get a good view and that she was only really concerned about doing her measurements. 

When I came home I looked at my notes and it said "Scan View - Restricted due to raised BMI" :nope::nope: - now Im a size uk12 in all my jeans and would have been a 10 on top but now a 12-14 due to bump and boobs!! I was actually shocked / devastated when I read it... the best way to describe the scan is blurly. 

I'm just abit confused, does this mean that anyone over size 12 (UK) never gets to see their scan properly


----------



## cmtcmt

Hi PrincessJ, Just read your post...delighted you got your kicks, such a relief isnt it, feels great!! :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Yay been waiting for your update. Congrats on team pink hun :) x x Not it was if that's the case as I'm over size 12 and it was nice and clear. The only thing was that I hadn't drank much water so wasn't as clear as it could have been x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday just back to work this morning.
> 
> Yesterday went great, healthy girl on board :pink: we're soo delighted :happydance::happydance:
> 
> We weren't in the scan for long maybe 10 mins and she couldn't really get a good pic, she gave us three photo's to take away and you cant really make out the baby in any of them. She said it was whatever way the little baby was lying she couldn't get a good view and that she was only really concerned about doing her measurements.
> 
> When I came home I looked at my notes and it said "Scan View - Restricted due to raised BMI" :nope::nope: - now Im a size uk12 in all my jeans and would have been a 10 on top but now a 12-14 due to bump and boobs!! I was actually shocked / devastated when I read it... the best way to describe the scan is blurly.
> 
> I'm just abit confused, does this mean that anyone over size 12 (UK) never gets to see their scan properly

Yay :happydance: I'm glad to hear that everything was healthy and that you were able to find out what team you were on. That's an exact 50/50 split on pink and blue now then... :thumbup: just waiting for kissesandhugs to swing us one way or another :winkwink:

I'd say that we were only in the scan for about 10-15 minutes as well and according to my sonographer 10 minutes is about normal, it's just that my LO wasn't co-operating! So I'm sure she will have had enough time to check everything. 

I'm genuinely stunned by what she's said about the BMI though, you don't sound big at all. And you managed to get a good picture at your earlier scan right? I don't have any useful advice sorry, but hopefully someone is able to give you some answers :hugs:


----------



## cmtcmt

Thanks WinterKage - I'm gona walk my a*s of over the next two weeks and go get a private one, I just got such a fright :blush:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Big congrats PrincessJ on feeling the baby kick! It really is such an amazing feeling :cloud9: 

I've finally had my appointment through and am starting physio on Friday for my SPD so will let you know whether that turns out to be worthwhile or not. Fingers crossed! 

I hope you feel a bit better soon :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Our updated list... :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:


BethCharlotte - :blue:

bump.on.brain - :pink:

cmtcmt - :pink:

Kippenhok - :blue:

kissesandhugs - :yellow:

PrincessJ - :blue:

WinterKage - :pink:


And only 128 days to go!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## cmtcmt

bump.on.brain said:


> Our updated list... :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte - :blue:
> 
> bump.on.brain - :pink:
> 
> cmtcmt - :pink:
> 
> Kippenhok - :blue:
> 
> kissesandhugs - :yellow:
> 
> PrincessJ - :blue:
> 
> WinterKage - :pink:
> 
> 
> And only 128 days to go!! :yipee: :wohoo:


Yay!!!! :)))))))


----------



## WinterKage

Lol aww don't worry hun x I burst out laughing the other day when I had students testing on me because the sonographer said to them they may need to change the freqency as bmi is a bit raised, when they did that it became really unclear and they couldn't see much so the sonographer said oh its the normal frequency then and that worked perfectly so i had a big smile on my face :) x x


----------



## WinterKage

Bump.on.Brain- that's really good news hun, hope the physio improves it for you x 

Aww wow so far its equal on team blue and team pink that's amazing x I wonder what kissesandhugs will be x x 

What are your plans for the day? 

I want to drop by my midwifes and get them to fill in my healthy start vouchers form thing as keep forgetting, go to surestart playgroup and pay for a wildlife day trip thats in 2 weeks and possibly get some sandals for Blaise seeing as he doesn't have any and its getting warm now. My conversation with my hubby this morning on the phone was Me: I need to get Blaise sandals. Him: What? Did you not just go shopping on monday with your friend and her little boy to get shoes? Me: Yeah I got shoes in style of converses and slip on shoes but I didn't get sandals? Him: Why not? What did she get? Me: She got her little boy sandals Him: So why didn't you? Me: Because I didn't want them at the time and now I do Him: Arrgh Me: By the way when you're home later can you take me shopping for the sandals? 

I then put the phone down as knew he would start to moan :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

:haha: Hilarious - sounds like the kind of thing I'd do, I love winding my hubby up :winkwink: 

I'm taking it reasonably easy to day, got my Mum and her partner coming round later when my DH is home from work to help us fix a leaking gutter at our house, but other than that I'm having major trouble being productive today. 

Quick question by the way... The last couple of days I've been having occasional stitch-like pains in my abdomen, a couple of times really quite sharp. I'm just wondering whether anyone else has had anything like this? I'm putting it down to ligament/growing pains at the moment...


----------



## cmtcmt

Bump on Brain - I've had the exact same thing 3 or 4 times in the last week or so


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah I do get those as well sometimes but didn't know what they are. I do find that my legs get quite achy if I walk around a lot too x x


----------



## PrincessJ

I can't believe they put high BMI on your form when you are a 12! I am a size 22 (uk) and they didn't even mention it once either to my face or on the form and the view wasn't restricted at all! sounds like she was just finding an excuse for not getting a good view. My scan took 25 mins and she said that's how long it would take, 10 mins is very quick! I didn't mind though as I got to look at baby on screen for longer!

Congratulations anyway cmtcmt, excellent that bubba is healthy. Hope everyone is well today. x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Oooh, if you've only just started getting them recently too cmtcmt then maybe they are growing pains. With a few of us experiencing them I'm definitely not going to worry about them :thumbup: It's lovely to be able to chat to people going through things at the same time :flow:

Over the last week though, as much as I have always been looking forward to having a bump and am loving what I have so far... it has started to occur to me just how awkward things are going to be when it gets that bit bigger. I've already managed to shut a cupboard door on it twice in the last week :dohh: :haha:


----------



## cmtcmt

Thanks PrincessJ, In a way I suppose its good I've been for 2 walks since but in another way its weird I'm still in size 12 jeans and some jeans I got back in August I'm still wearing now so I havnt gained a massive amount since! 
I rang a private scan clinic near by and they said they should get a clear pic no prob, oh and my 11 week scan was perfectly clear also! :shrug:

Anyhoo hopefully the walking will do the trick!

Yep bump on brain I'd say that's what it is :) mines feels low down near the hip on the rhs!


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Thanks PrincessJ, In a way I suppose its good I've been for 2 walks since but in another way its weird I'm still in size 12 jeans and some jeans I got back in August I'm still wearing now so I havnt gained a massive amount since!
> I rang a private scan clinic near by and they said they should get a clear pic no prob, oh and my 11 week scan was perfectly clear also! :shrug:
> 
> Anyhoo hopefully the walking will do the trick!
> 
> Yep bump on brain I'd say that's what it is :) mines feels low down near the hip on the rhs!

As PrincessJ said, I definitely think that unfortunately you have just had a sonographer who couldn't be bothered getting the clear pictures for you. The main thing is you managed to get all of the measurements of course, but it's still not fair. :growlmad: Are you planning on going for a private scan now then too? 

Definitely don't go getting a complex about your weight and letting it ruin things for you though, you sound perfectly healthy. We have to expect to gain weight - we're over half way there now don't forget (just had to get that in, :haha:)- and unlike you there's no way I would be fitting into the jeans I was wearing pre-pregnancy! I have no idea what my weight gain has been as I don't own any scales but I'm trying to eat reasonably healthy - getting my fruit, veg, protein etc but also giving in to some cravings - and other than that am just trusting my body that if I feel hungry I need food. As long as our little ones and us are healthy then for now that's all that matters :thumbup: I'll worry about shifting any pounds when I'm out walking my little girl every day :happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Congrats cmtcmt on your pink bundle!!!!!! So exciting to finally know I bet!!! I'm sure the u/s tech could have done _something _ to make it more clear for you :( 

2 more days until I find out ladies, can't wait!! Mean dream last night though-I had a dream that my friends mom had an ultrasound machine at her house so we went to go find out what I was having. Well, the second we saw the face (it was perfectly clear) we said oh that's definitely a boy!! then we did a potty shot and we said "NOPE it's definitely a girl!!" then for some reason we had to take a break but wanted to do it again bc we still weren't 100% sure if it was boy or girl. RIGHT before we went to find out for sure, I WOKE UP!!! OMG how mean is that?!? lol. Oh well, 2 more sleeps! 

I've been getting the pain too, I definitely think it's growing pains I was worried yesterday as it hurt quite a bit. 

Just working today :wacko: hoping it's a busy day just to get through the week!


----------



## BethCharlotte

that dream made me laugh- its strange what our bodys are being like! im sure you will be able to find out in 2 days time if your on pink or blue team :) only just over two weeks till we reach our V-Day :) xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

Aww bless you, that shows how much finding out the sex is playing on your mind! (Although I probably shouldn't start reading into dreams too much seeing as last night in my dream my DH admitted to liking someone else, and the night before that he get blown up by a grenade! :nope: :shrug:) Not long to go now though, I hope you're getting excited for tomorrow!! :flower:

I've attached a bump picture from yesterday by the way as I finally managed to get one (excuse the trousers, they've turned into my comfy house pants :dohh:). It's strange though, how I've been feeling really huge for the last few days to a week... but then when I look at the picture it doesn't look big at all. I think I'm just feeling big as the bump has suddenly pushed everything up so I'm bloated and bigger from up by my ribs, rather than just in the lower half like I was at 20 weeks ish... if that makes sense.

I'd love to see any of your bump pictures if you have some? I hope you're all well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kissesandhugs

bump.on.brain said:


> Aww bless you, that shows how much finding out the sex is playing on your mind! (Although I probably shouldn't start reading into dreams too much seeing as last night in my dream my DH admitted to liking someone else, and the night before that he get blown up by a grenade! :nope: :shrug:) Not long to go now though, I hope you're getting excited for tomorrow!! :flower:
> 
> I've attached a bump picture from yesterday by the way as I finally managed to get one (excuse the trousers, they've turned into my comfy house pants :dohh:). It's strange though, how I've been feeling really huge for the last few days to a week... but then when I look at the picture it doesn't look big at all. I think I'm just feeling big as the bump has suddenly pushed everything up so I'm bloated and bigger from up by my ribs, rather than just in the lower half like I was at 20 weeks ish... if that makes sense.
> 
> I'd love to see any of your bump pictures if you have some? I hope you're all well :flower:

Yes if I read into my dreams too much, we'd be in big trouble lol! 

Cute bump, I love it!! I'll take one when I get home :) My bump has seem to shrunk in the past few days


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> Cute bump, I love it!! I'll take one when I get home :) My bump has seem to shrunk in the past few days

Yay ok, I'll look forward to seeing it :thumbup: and to being able to update the list to pink or blue for you tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## cmtcmt

Whihoo bump.on.brain, lovely bump :)) they always look smaller in photos than u feel in reality, I'l have to do one too, I haven't done one since week 19 I think!

Best of luck tomorrow Kissesandhugs can't wait to hear what team your gona be on.


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Whihoo bump.on.brain, lovely bump :)) they always look smaller in photos than u feel in reality, I'l have to do one too, I haven't done one since week 19 I think!
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow Kissesandhugs can't wait to hear what team your gona be on.

Oooh yes do, I remember seeing one of yours when we first started up this thread before the 20 week mark... so it will be interesting to see how much change there has been!

Now that I've got my camera up and working again I'll try to make an effort to take some quite regularly too :)

I can't believe that's nearly another whole week gone already by the way! :happydance:


----------



## cmtcmt

Here we go, top on & top off :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1936.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1954.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kissesandhugs

cmtcmt said:


> Here we go, top on & top off :)

Adorable Bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## bump.on.brain

cmtcmt said:


> Here we go, top on & top off :)

Woo, lovely bump!! :thumbup: It definitely looks like it's got bigger and higher since the last one you took a couple of weeks ago too. 

It's nice to be getting to the stage where we can actually feel like we have bumps that are obviously babies rather than too much food! There's no way I'd be mistaking your's cmtcmt :)


----------



## cmtcmt

haha thanks, and I'm a self confessed sticker-outer and belly rubber recently - I reckon I'm allowed seeing as how it's my first :winkwink:

Ohh it's all very exciting isn't, we'll be in the third tri before we know it, some of us might even develop the waddle :haha::haha:


----------



## kissesandhugs

cmtcmt said:


> haha thanks, and I'm a self confessed sticker-outer and belly rubber recently - I reckon I'm allowed seeing as how it's my first :winkwink:
> 
> Ohh it's all very exciting isn't, we'll be in the third tri before we know it, some of us might even develop the waddle :haha::haha:

I'm a sticker outer when a client needs help and I'm just not into it :blush: omg so terrible!!! lol Belly rubber as well :haha: I'm curious to see if the waddle does come or not!


----------



## cmtcmt

I wouldn't mind the waddle in the last week or two but I don't know maybe it's only on the movies :haha: I'm not sure if I've ever seen a real pregnant person with it


----------



## kissesandhugs

cmtcmt said:


> I wouldn't mind the waddle in the last week or two but I don't know maybe it's only on the movies :haha: I'm not sure if I've ever seen a real pregnant person with it

I have seen one but only ONE my entire life, and she had to of been overdue bc she was definitely ready to pop, her and her boyfriend were just walking around the mall. To induce labor I'm assuming. I saw from the back at first and thought she's walking a bit weird then I saw her from the front and was quite surprised!! Didn't look pregnant from the back at all lol


----------



## bump.on.brain

I'm already walking bizarrely sometimes thanks to the back and hip pain when it's particularly bad, so I dread to think what I'll be like by the end of the third trimester! :dohh: It might not be a waddle, but it certainly isn't going to be pretty :haha: 

I'm definitely with you on the stomach rubbing too... I seem to be doing it a lot anyway without even thinking about it, and then realise I'm doing it... but also from time to time just to make sure people do realise I'm actually pregnant. :winkwink: 
My back seems to already be curving in a lot though over the last couple of months (maybe to do with the SPD?? :shrug:) so I daren't try and stick my bump out any more, I don't think I'd be able to get myself upright again! :nope:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Sorry it took so long ladies but heres the bump pics!

Clothed



Nakie-this is my first nakie bump pic, I don't like the way it looks :wacko:


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> Sorry it took so long ladies but heres the bump pics!
> 
> Clothed
> View attachment 365009
> 
> 
> 
> Nakie-this is my first nakie bump pic, I don't like the way it looks :wacko:
> View attachment 365007

Aww your bump is adorable! I'm not sure why you don't like the way it looks with your top up, it just looks like a lovely pregnant stomach to me... :thumbup: 

I am quite glad I don't have to walk around with my top up all the time mind, seeing as I've started to get lots of little hairs on my stomach! How worrying! :dohh: :haha: 

Anyway, I wanted to say good luck... I'm looking forward to finding out whether there's pink or blue in that bump today! Have a fabulous scan :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

TEAM :blue: LADIES!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooo HAPPY!!! :happydance:


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations hun on your blue bump :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yayyy!! Massive congratulations on :blue: :happydance: 

I've been looking forward to hearing your news all day :thumbup:

I'd best get updating my list then :winkwink: 

Congratulations again :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Glad to hear from you WinterKage :) I was thinking about you earlier as you hadn't been on for a couple of days. Everything good with you? :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Our final updated list... :yipee:


BethCharlotte - :blue:

bump.on.brain - :pink:

cmtcmt - :pink:

Kippenhok - :blue:

kissesandhugs - :blue:

PrincessJ - :blue:

WinterKage - :pink:


Very excited for us all ladies!! :happydance: 

18 weeks to go until we're due to meet our little bundles :cloud9:


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah thanks hun x I tend to pop in everyday but I'm naturally quite a shy person so when I see this thread moving fast I find it bit overwhelming and I don't know what to say, just need to have more confidence lol, but yeah I'm good ta, I've suffered with light headedness on and off since having Blaise so often feel dizzy and Drs don't know why x x How did your physio appointment go? x

Aww it'll be great when all our babies are born and its lovely sharing this pregnancy journey with you ladies x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

That's totally fine, I'm not expecting you to reply to every post don't worry :haha: ... it was just that as you said I'd noticed you tend to pop in most days so when we hadn't heard from you I wondered if everything was OK. Really glad to hear you're doing well though :thumbup: and hope the dizziness doesn't get too bad. 

The physio was good thank you. Apparently as well as the SPD I have some form of back problem which has been aggravated by the pregnancy, and at the moment with the way my symptoms are I can't wear a support belt as it could make the problem worse. Which was a bit disappointing as I was hoping for some immediate relief! But I've got exercises to do to strengthen all of my core muscles and give my pelvis and back support, so hopefully they will start to help and then I go back in 3 weeks to see her again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah thanks hun i'll pm you x x Aww well I hope the exercises help hun and that things improve x x


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Happy 22 weeks!

I haven't been too well for a few days with bad dizziness, I was a bit worried about my blood pressure but I got it checked and all was ok, she said it was just vertigo and luckily it has gone this morning :thumbup:

I'm pleased everyone seems well, I will try and upload a pic of my bump but I am plus sized so I'm a bit shy about it :blush:

I have been and bought yet more baby clothes today! I need to stop, I have waaay to much! I have nothing else to buy for baby now apart from decorating the nursery so if I don't buy clothes there is nothing else to get! Ah well at least bubs will be spoilt for choice!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and enjoying the last of the sun before we are supposed to get snow next week :nope::nope:

Princess J

PS.
Should we tell each other our real names seeing as tho we are a small group and chat all the time? I'll go first, I'm Jemma, nice to meet you all. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrincessJ

20 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kissesandhugs

Beauuutiful Bump Princess J :flower: I just found out about the gender yesterday soo I went a *bit* crazy buying some clothes :blush: OH wasn't happy, oh well!! ;) Btw, My name is Maria :) Hope everyones feeling good today!


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Maria

Congrats on joining team blue! Gorgeous name you have chosen too!

I don't blame you for buying lots, I do the same!

xxxxxx


----------



## PrincessJ

Maria - How did you get that picture thing for your baby's name? I want one!


----------



## kissesandhugs

PrincessJ said:


> Maria - How did you get that picture thing for your baby's name? I want one!

Little monster designs! :) I googled them to find them, you just request what you want and a designer will make u one for free! They're amazing!


----------



## WinterKage

Princess J- Glad your dizziness has gone its such a horrible feeling & you've got a lovely bump x 

Kissesandhugs- That is a really cute signature x x I used to have one, a lady on here made one for me but I'm not sure if they still do them here or not as was a while ago x x

Glad everyone is well. I'm suffering from heartburn atm, been up since 2am and can't get bk to sleep x x


----------



## WinterKage

Sorry forgot to add I'm Amanda x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks Amanda :) this one is actually just a temp one until mine is finished!! Sorry to hear about the heartburn, I'm right there with you right now actually, its terrible :wacko:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Your bump looks fab Jemma, congratulations :thumbup: And I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better. I'm Kaz (Karen) by the way :flower:

We're the opposite of you really in that other than the pram and a few clothes we don't really have anything yet! We're in the middle of decorating the nursery this month though, so then from next month I'll look forward to filling it up! :haha: 

I'm glad to hear you're all doing well anyway and hope your heartburn has started to ease off. I haven't had any yet while I've been pregnant but can imagine it's only a matter of time... :nope:

Are we really forecast for snow next week by the way!?! :dohh:


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Karen and Amanda! Nice to meet you officially! lol!

Yes snow is forecast for Tuesday where I am (north east), not sure what days for the rest of the country but "Arctic Freeze" was on the front of The Mirror newspaper I think it was the other day! :growlmad:

Thanks for the name of that company Maria, when I am trying to skive off at work tomorrow I will go on the internet and get one designed :happydance:

Lucky you Kaz your decorating the nursery! I want to get started but got to wait for another pay day to come now! I am putting a few quid away every week to pay for my 4D scan at the end of April then after that my pay will go on nursery things. 

How long is everyone having off work? I finish on 17th May and am not due back until 15th July 2013 (Holidays taken either side, 6 weeks holds from 17th May - 2nd July so maternity leave actually starts 2nd July, then 2 weeks hols on the end so back to work date is 15th July, hoping not to have to go back at all though!)

Hope everyone is well and have a lovely weekend. 

Jemma xxxx


----------



## cmtcmt

Hi Guys, 

OHH I've missed so much this weekend :) Think I've managed to catch up though! First of all Congratulations Maria on your team blue that's brill glad all went good for you!!! and secondly I'm Claire ...:hi:

Hope you all had a nice weekend, loving these lazy weekends, 2 in a row now, they're great


----------



## BethCharlotte

Hii :) i was thinking the same! i have had the task of moving into the new house this weekend so i havnt had time to pop on here! 
Congrats Maria :) 
how is everyone?
x


----------



## WinterKage

Maria- Has your heartburn gone? Mine has finally cleared up soo happy x 

Kaz- Yeah I know, the weather is crazy lol all I want is the weather to stay nice and mild x

Jemma- Aww poor you, I hope the snow stays away from you, I'm a sahm so just look after Blaise really and don't work but hoping to get back into work sometime after baby is here. You've got a lovely long holiday x 

Claire- Glad you had a nice weekend, we need to enjoy the nice weather while we can lol x

Beth- Glad the move went well, hope your settling in well x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Maria- Has your heartburn gone? Mine has finally cleared up soo happy x
> 
> Kaz- Yeah I know, the weather is crazy lol all I want is the weather to stay nice and mild x
> 
> Jemma- Aww poor you, I hope the snow stays away from you, I'm a sahm so just look after Blaise really and don't work but hoping to get back into work sometime after baby is here. You've got a lovely long holiday x
> 
> Claire- Glad you had a nice weekend, we need to enjoy the nice weather while we can lol x
> 
> Beth- Glad the move went well, hope your settling in well x

Yay glad your's has went away, it's not fun! 
Unfortunetly, mine has not :wacko: I've had terrible heartburn throughout this whole pregnancy and it's rare when I DON'T have it!!! I did get prescribed some meds but, I forget to take it everyday grrr I need to get on that!


----------



## WinterKage

Aww oh no I'm sorry to hear that Maria, yeah start taking those meds and hopefully they'll work for you hun x x


----------



## PrincessJ

Morning Ladies

How are we all, doing well I hope?

I went to a birthing class last night! Lots of calm breathing and yoga moves and relaxation, she showed us moves to help with dilation in labour and pain relief, all very "new age" but lovely nevertheless! Some of the moves were on all fours with bums up in the air and I was worried sick I was going to trump! nightmare! :haha:

I was the least pregnant one there though, all the other ladies had massive bumps and were 30+ weeks, apart from one who was 24 weeks and she had a lovely big round bump :-( if any of you have read my other threads I have started I am a bit sad about my bump not being noticable enough to other people (strange I know!) I just want a lovely round sticky out bump!!!! When is it going to come!!!!

I am back at work this week after a week off and yesterday really struggled with my SPD, I'm waiting for some physio and my consultant gave me some Codine but nothing helps :-(

Anyway, enough about me! 

Beth - Hope your move went smoothly and you are getting settled

Maria - Hope you get some relief from your heatburn, luckily I haven't had that...yet... have you tried Gaviscon? Not sure if you get that in America?!

Everyone else - Hope you are all ok 

Speak soon 

Jemma xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

Wow, what a lovely long maternity break Jemma :thumbup: I am starting my maternity leave on the 18th May as that's when I have to go to fit in with my training, but also now I don't think I could have lasted any longer anyway with this damn SPD!! :dohh: I'm sorry to hear your's is still bad too - have you had an appointment through for your physio to start yet? 

We're hoping to get the nursery basics sorted with this month's pay - so carpet, curtains, light etc... and then will start buying cribs and things from next month. I did pick up some really lovely baby girl clothes from Matalan last week though and they were a great price - I think it was £5.50 for 3 sleepsuits! I don't know whether I just happened to be really lucky as I've not looked in there for baby clothes before but I will try again at some point so thought I'd mention it in case anyone else wants to have a look :flower:


----------



## PrincessJ

Where is everyone.......??


----------



## WinterKage

Hope you're all well x x What are you all doing for Easter? x x

I'm taking Blaise to a kids Easter Party on Sat where they'll do a Easter Egg hunt and buffet and next Thursday going with Surestart to a day wildlife centre trip anyone else? x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Morning :hi: 

That Easter Party sounds fab Amanda. We're not really doing too much, DH and I are just going to my Mum's on Sunday for "Easter dinner". We tend to do it most years, with my brother and SIL, and Mum's partner too. Should be nice :thumbup: More than anything I think I'll be excited because I know that at the next big family meal - for Christmas and then next Easter - my little princess will be with us! :happydance: Can't wait to meet her :cloud9:

Hope everybody is well and looking forward to a nice Easter weekend! :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Aww that's a lovely family tradition Kaz :) x x I know it feels weird that Christmas all our lo's will be here :happydance:. It would be lovely if once we've had them we all still continue our group and see how our little ones are getting on? x x


----------



## WinterKage

Do you know whats weird? I had my eyes tested last November and was given glasses for reading/watching tv and I've never really worn them. Then today I've tried wearing them and my dizziness in my head is much better. I'm confused x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yep I agree, that does sound lovely. It would be nice to know that everyone is doing well and to always have people in a similar position as you who can share their experiences. I'm sure we'll be able to move our thread over to somewhere else :thumbup: I don't know what I'd have done without BNB so far! 
That's really good news that your dizziness has improved too - sounds like it must have been your vision causing it then...? 

I'll look forward to hopefully hearing some 23 week updates from everybody soon :happydance: it's still very quiet on here!


----------



## kissesandhugs

HI LADIES!! :hi: It has been very quiet the past few days, I know nothing exciting has happened with me lately lol. Back to college so just been trying to juggle work, school, etc :wacko: 

Amanda, Your plans sound like fun!! I bet your son will absolutely love it. I miss Easter egg hunts, can't wait to enjoy it with Isaiah!!! 

Kaz, the easter dinner seems really nice. I love those little traditions when all the family gets together :) and OMG I didn't even think about xmas!! LO being here with us, sooo exciting. Better start saving now :haha: 

AFM, I believe saturday my parents are getting my 6 month old nephew, they get him every week (OH and I currently live with them) and it's so nice, I just love him so much and he's adorable!! So I'm excited about that. My mom, best friend and I are also getting together saturday to start planning the baby shower I can't believe it's already that time. My best friend also has a 7 month old daughter so her and my nephew are going to play it's so cute when they're together :p Hope everyone has a great day!!! :flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> I miss Easter egg hunts, can't wait to enjoy it with Isaiah!!!

Ahh yes... all the things we can suddenly get away with doing again without people looking at us in an odd way... ball pools, slides, skipping down the street... I'm definitely going to use having a little one as an excuse to go back to behaving like a big kid :haha:

Your plans sound great for the weekend too Maria, and it must make you so much more excited when you have babies around! Our LO is going to be the first baby on both sides of our family at the moment, but I know my brother and sister in law are seriously broody, and my cousin and her husband are discussing when to start trying so I don't think she'll be the only one for long. 

Getting a bit ahead of myself I know :dohh: but has anyone ever had any thoughts about the fact that our little one's are going to one of the youngest in their years when they go to school by the way?


----------



## kissesandhugs

bump.on.brain said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> I miss Easter egg hunts, can't wait to enjoy it with Isaiah!!!
> 
> Ahh yes... all the things we can suddenly get away with doing again without people looking at us in an odd way... ball pools, slides, skipping down the street... I'm definitely going to use having a little one as an excuse to go back to behaving like a big kid :haha:
> 
> Your plans sound great for the weekend too Maria, and it must make you so much more excited when you have babies around! Our LO is going to be the first baby on both sides of our family at the moment, but I know my brother and sister in law are seriously broody, and my cousin and her husband are discussing when to start trying so I don't think she'll be the only one for long.
> 
> Getting a bit ahead of myself I know :dohh: but has anyone ever had any thoughts about the fact that our little one's are going to one of the youngest in their years when they go to school by the way?Click to expand...

:rofl: yes it will be fun to enjoy things we secretly want to do and now we can use our LO's for the excuse. too funny. 

I haven't thought about that much actually, but you're right they will be the youngest. I'm leery about that bc I was the youngest in my whole graduating class (I think there were 2 or 3 others that weren't far behind though) I graduated when I was 17. It wasn't too fun and I didn't like it much but I'm now 20 and graduating college so in a way it's a good thing bc our LO's can get a head start in the "Adult" life


----------



## bump.on.brain

Yeah, I know what you mean... I don't think it's necessarily a disadvantage being young in your year, as I was born in June so quite late on and my DH in August too, and neither of us struggled academically. 
But, the same as you, when I was actually at school I did hate that everyone was having their birthdays before me and able to go and watch films that technically I wouldn't be old enough too etc. 

It probably has good and bad points, I was just wondering if anyone else had thought about it with us all being due at the same time. 

It'll probably be harder on us than our LO's... waving them off into school when they've barely turned 5 and some of the others are nearly 6... I'll be a wreck! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## WinterKage

The only thing I think about is that their birthday falls in the school holidays and so if they want to have a party with school friends will most be away on holiday? x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> The only thing I think about is that their birthday falls in the school holidays and so if they want to have a party with school friends will most be away on holiday? x x

It possibly would be harder to organise something... on the other hand, at least they will always be guaranteed the whole day off! :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

bump.on.brain said:


> WinterKage said:
> 
> 
> The only thing I think about is that their birthday falls in the school holidays and so if they want to have a party with school friends will most be away on holiday? x x
> 
> It possibly would be harder to organise something... on the other hand, at least they will always be guaranteed the whole day off! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's true! My birthday always fell on a school day, and I would try sooo hard to have my mom let me stay home! Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't lol.


----------



## WinterKage

Ah I see didn't think about them being able to have day to themselves, aww they're gona love it :) x x I never got day of from school for my birthday either lol x x


----------



## WinterKage

Happy Easter ladies :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> Happy Easter ladies :) x x

Happy Easter to you too :thumbup: 

I hope everybody has a lovely day :flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

Happy Easter Girls, I haven't been online in ages, hope your all well!! 

I started school on my 4th Birthday and I was the smallest by far and had to stay behind a year when I got a bit older, but that was 4 and things have changed these days I think 5 is the starting age now???


----------



## kissesandhugs

OH god, I have no idea what the starting age is nowadays lol!! I've noticed since being pregnant, there's a LOT of things I have to do research on :wacko:

AND HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!! Hope it's a great one :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

I am having a really bad day :(


----------



## BethCharlotte

whats up hun?


----------



## kissesandhugs

:( Sorry to hear that, hun. What's wrong?


----------



## WinterKage

Just me whinging about possibly having to pay for OH kids, oh well i guess that's just life x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

chin up hun, here if you need a chat :)


----------



## WinterKage

Its fine thanks girls, i'm in a much better mood :) Just the possibility of having to pay £5 out of my lil boys money to his kids but thinking about it if it helps and supports them at least i know it for a good cause x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Its fine thanks girls, i'm in a much better mood :) Just the possibility of having to pay £5 out of my lil boys money to his kids but thinking about it if it helps and supports them at least i know it for a good cause x x

Glad to hear you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok. Well, I am finished work now! Got signed off yesterday because of my SPD, signed off until 18th May when I then start all my annual leave in one go and then mat leave on 2nd July straight after! I am sooo relieved I don't have to go back, I wasn't managing with the pain at all at work. Having my first session of physio tomorrow.

Anyone else been up to anything? All the babies kicking like mad? Mine does, he likes kicking my bladder when I need a wee!

Jemma x :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Well, I am finished work now! Got signed off yesterday because of my SPD, signed off until 18th May when I then start all my annual leave in one go and then mat leave on 2nd July straight after! I am sooo relieved I don't have to go back, I wasn't managing with the pain at all at work. Having my first session of physio tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else been up to anything? All the babies kicking like mad? Mine does, he likes kicking my bladder when I need a wee!
> 
> Jemma x :hugs:

Jemma you are sooo lucky to be done with work!! Unfortunetly, for something not so great though (spd) :/ I'm sitting at work right now trying not to rip people's heads off. I work in customer service, that deals with people collecting unemployment so it is NEVER fun, especially being nearly 6 months pregnant :wacko: But yes, baby boy is kicking like CRAZY. Feeling alien movements now where he totally rolls over. It's the weirdest feeling :haha: can you ladies tell if your bubs is head down or not? Sometimes I feel kicks or punches low others near my rib cage??


----------



## WinterKage

Jemma- Glad you're of work now hun, hope you can get a lovely rest x x I also feel bubs kick a lot too x x

Maria- I can never tell what position my lo is lol x x

My little man Blaise isn't feeling too well, yesturday morning when he woke up in his cot he had vomited and he was quite clingy yesturday and just wanting to sit with me on sofa instead of running around x He doesn't have a high temp but i have been monitoring him. We're meant to be going on a day trip to a wildlife park today with surestart (other parents and kids) so im hoping he'll be well enough for it x x if we do go ill upload some pics off the day :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

I hope you're enjoying putting your feet up and having a well deserved rest Jemma :thumbup: Has it started to feel more sink in more now that you're officially on leave? 

It's lovely that we're finally all at the point of having alien bumps :haha: As Maria said, sometimes it really does feel very strange. I love it though! I had a very broody day yesterday when for some reason I was desperate for August to just hurry up :dohh: Feeling a bit more patient again today though... 

I hope Blaise is feeling better and that you managed to both enjoy your day out :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you, he seemed better in the morning so we decided to go and he really enjoyed it x Though he ended up having diarrhoea and throwing up on me on the coach back home :( so he's still poorly x

Happy 24 weeks ladies x x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Aww poor thing. Glad he was better for the trip though! Hope he feels better soon :hugs:

& yes, 24 weeks! V DAY!! Well, mines tomorrow :haha: I have mixed feelings on v day but it's yet another milestone :happydance:


----------



## cmtcmt

Happy V-day ladies!!! 

We should do updates on our bumps again it's been a while and I know mine has surely gotten bigger since the last few.

I went to prenatal yoga yesterday for the first time, I felt light as a feather after it and havn't had such a great nights sleep...going to go again and would definitely recommend.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Good idea, Claire! Mine has popped out again after a couple weeks of no change. I'll post the one I just took a few days ago. Glad you had a good time at yoga! I want to try it but no time with work and school unfortunately :/ Maybe this summer I can get into something!


----------



## bump.on.brain

Woo, fab bump!! :thumbup: You've definitely had a little growth spurt :happydance: 

I really feel like I've got quite a bit bigger over the last couple of weeks too, I'll try to get a photo later. 
Sometimes it's seemed really strange that it could possibly have changed so quickly, and made me wonder whether I've just been at the chocolate too much... But I suppose we are 24 weeks! Where is the time going?! I have Nursing exams on Monday and Tuesday next week so feel like I'm practically wishing my life away until then because I have so much preparing to do... then I've already arranged to go shopping with my Mum on Wednesday night, the house is going to be in desperate need of a clean by Thursday night, and then Friday afternoon I'm back to the physio again. So there goes another week! I can't help but hope that time slows down just a little bit after that (as keen as I am to meet my little girl), otherwise I can't see me being ready in time! :haha: :dohh: 

The pre-natal yoga sounds amazing, I'd love to give it a go but am not sure whether it would make my SPD worse. Have you done normal yoga before Claire?


----------



## WinterKage

No improvement yet, he still has diarrhoea and vomiting x x Here are the wildlife day trip pictures as promised x
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8









040.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5









045.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4









075.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5









056.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bump.on.brain

Aww those pics are lovely, thank you for sharing them :thumbup: 

It's a shame that Blaise is still feeling ill though, I really hope he picks up soon. It must be horrible when you're little one's are ill... :flow:


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you, it is x x The amount of exploding nappies and vomitting isn't good. I think the only thing he's enjoying is getting lots of bath time :) lol x x

When is everyone thinking of going to antenatal classes and booking a hospital tour? x x


----------



## WinterKage

Not sure if i've mentioned this before but with this pregnancy i've been feeling dizzy and getting breathless when out and about where sometimes i have an episode where i find it hard to breathe so then i have to immediately sit down and regulate my breathing. Had my consultant appointment on friday (as i have high blood pressure) and she said what i am doing is a mixture of an anxiety attack and also hyperventilating which some pregnant women do get. I also had an ecg to check my heart and given all clear. Think its just nice to be given a diagnosis as to what i have as whenever i hyperventilate and sit down outside i never get an are you ok from strangers just get weird looks :( x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Not sure if i've mentioned this before but with this pregnancy i've been feeling dizzy and getting breathless when out and about where sometimes i have an episode where i find it hard to breathe so then i have to immediately sit down and regulate my breathing. Had my consultant appointment on friday (as i have high blood pressure) and she said what i am doing is a mixture of an anxiety attack and also hyperventilating which some pregnant women do get. I also had an ecg to check my heart and given all clear. Think its just nice to be given a diagnosis as to what i have as whenever i hyperventilate and sit down outside i never get an are you ok from strangers just get weird looks :( x x

Some people can be so rude ugh! I hate how rude people have gotten in the past years. Glad you got a diagnosis but sorry to hear you have to deal with that :/ I've had a major panic attack at work a few months ago, it was scary bc I had no idea what the heck was going on!!! And to answer ur first question, I'm not sure when I'm going to do the classes. I need to sign up soon though bc they book up quickly!!!


----------



## BethCharlotte

its gone so shhhhh in here, howa are you all x


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah how is everyone? x I spent day at hospital yest as Blaises eye squint has returned. He developed one in oct after a fall, which then cleared up within a month or two by itself but he fell of sofa on sat and sun it returned so took him hospital yest x We spent all day there from like 12 to 7pm just waiting. Went to the eye casualty bit first, then saw an opthamologist then got sent childrens A+E. They are meant to ring me today as they trying to arrange an mri scan appointment for him and if they don't i will be chasing them up. I'm so worried, just going to see how his eye is over next two months then thy may try to give him patches and stuff so i'm a upset worried mummy here x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

aww hun! i hope hes alright,!! xx


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you, they've rang and they're not giving him a scan, just want him to come in next tue for observation x As his squint cleared up last time they not taking it seriously just think its a pattern :( x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

:( I'm sorry to hear, hun! Hope it clears up soon and doesn't come back!! Poor thing has been through a lot lately! 

I've been good, ladies. Just really worried today :nope: Usually when I wake up in the middle of the night and lay on my back Isaiah starts kicking me and moving around but he didn't at ALL this morning!! I woke up and still NOTHING!!! I usually feel him all morning when getting ready for work. So I ate something and he kicked a couple times then stopped. and nothing since :( It's only 10:30 but I didn't feel him overnight either. I'm really freaking out! Pleaseee tell me this has happened to you ladies? When should I start getting worried? (HA not that I'm not already :wacko: )


----------



## cmtcmt

Hi Kisses and Hugs, this happens to me all the time, sometimes I don't get kicks all day until the evening time and I don't think it's moving around too much like people say because I have a desk job and I feel kicks in work on other days!! 

I'm always drinking cold drinks to get her moving and it usually works...she's prob sick of me doing it by now :wacko:


----------



## bump.on.brain

:hugs: How are you feeling now Maria? Has he started kicking a bit more again? I hope so and that you've managed to put your mind at rest. 

I hope Blaise is feeling a bit better too, and that you're not worrying yourself too much Amanda. Hopefully next Tuesday they will be able to give you some answers about what's going on. :flow:


----------



## kissesandhugs

He has started kicking and moving a bit more! Still not as active as usual but I'm coming down with a cold so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

Sorry ladies for hogging this thread with my worries lol I'm going to be waffling on to my mum now instead- She can expect 1 hour long phone calls as I have something else to worry about now :) x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

I'm glad to hear Isaiah has started moving a bit more again :thumbup: 

I had an oral exam yesterday on Public Health so I was feeling really quite stressed out overnight, didn't sleep well and then was still stressed in the morning until it was over with... during that time Chloe really didn't kick much at all, but about an hour after the exam when I had calmed down again she started up a bit more and got back into her usual routine. So I definitely do think they can be effected by how we are feeling/what we are doing... so it sounds perfectly possible that it could be because of you feeling run down with a cold. I'd just say that if it's still worrying you it can't hurt to ring your midwife and put your mind at rest. And I hope you feel better soon! 

And there's no need to apologise Amanda, we're all here to support each other. I'm not surprised that you're worried about Blaise, I'm sure I'd be the same. I just hope they manage to get something sorted for you both soon :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks Kaz!! I'm feeling a bit better today and he's moving like usual, thank god! I haven't had a worry like that in a long time. Hope your oral exam went good!! :flower: 

Amanda, don't worry about it hun that's what we're here for!!! :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

I'm waiting for the buggy that I ordered to be delivered today so excited :) x x Will be here any time between 7.30am and 5.30pm, just want it here sooner rather than later. Keep listening out for the doorbell or knock on door lol x x


----------



## bump.on.brain

So we're nearly another week closer... :wacko: :happydance: and I can't believe how close the ticker is getting to 100 days to go!!

How is everybody feeling? 
Any new symptoms? Or any new purchases you're excited about? 

I'm not sure whether it was something new that the LO was doing or whether I had a first Braxton Hicks last night... :shrug: 
I was sitting still, leaning on my left hand side and suddenly noticed feeling like the entire right side of my stomach was tightening/going hard. It felt like all of the muscles were really clenched, like if I was trying to hold a sit-up for a long time, but definitely lower down that my stomach muscles. I've never felt it before...
But was doubting whether it could be BH because it seemed to only be on one side of my stomach (although whether that could be because I was leaning on the other side? :shrug:)


----------



## bump.on.brain

WinterKage said:


> I'm waiting for the buggy that I ordered to be delivered today so excited :) x x Will be here any time between 7.30am and 5.30pm, just want it here sooner rather than later. Keep listening out for the doorbell or knock on door lol x x

Ooh how funny, you answered my question before I even asked it! I hadn't realised you'd posted when I was writing sorry :dohh: :haha:

I hope the buggy comes soon!! The pram was the first thing we bought so I couldn't wait to rip it out of the box when we got home either :thumbup:


----------



## WinterKage

Aww lol yh the prams are exciting arent they hun, mine finally arrived round 10.30am and I'm still trying to assemble it! lol I'm not the best at diy work :dohh:x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> 25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx

:happydance: only 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester!!! :shock:


----------



## BethCharlotte

kissesandhugs said:


> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx
> 
> :happydance: only 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester!!! :shock:Click to expand...

That is rather scary!!! i crnt believe how fast the 2nd trimester has gone by!! 
Just wait till we have only got 2 weeks till our due date we will be walkin everywhere to try get little monkeys moving! how are you anywayy? xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx
> 
> :happydance: only 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> That is rather scary!!! i crnt believe how fast the 2nd trimester has gone by!!
> Just wait till we have only got 2 weeks till our due date we will be walkin everywhere to try get little monkeys moving! how are you anywayy? xxClick to expand...

Oh lordy. I thought time was going slow, now it doesn't seem to be lol! I'm actually really good today. I've been unbelievably tired the past couple weeks but my energy seems to have picked up a bit. Maybe bc it's friday?? :winkwink: How are you, hun??


----------



## BethCharlotte

kissesandhugs said:


> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx
> 
> :happydance: only 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> That is rather scary!!! i crnt believe how fast the 2nd trimester has gone by!!
> Just wait till we have only got 2 weeks till our due date we will be walkin everywhere to try get little monkeys moving! how are you anywayy? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh lordy. I thought time was going slow, now it doesn't seem to be lol! I'm actually really good today. I've been unbelievably tired the past couple weeks but my energy seems to have picked up a bit. Maybe bc it's friday?? :winkwink: How are you, hun??Click to expand...

I no i thought that when i woke up this morning and OH was like onthere week closer now! i was like oohh shitt! im 25 weeks! defoo picking up pace now :) just want it to hurry so we all can have our LO with us! 

Good Glad your okay! I have been feeling the same tbh! i am just recovering from this cold that i have had for the past couple of weeks! and i am now starting to feel misster move alot more! :) 

You got anything planned for the weekend hun?? xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethCharlotte said:
> 
> 
> 25 Weeks today girlys :) Another week down :) hope you all okay :) xx
> 
> :happydance: only 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> That is rather scary!!! i crnt believe how fast the 2nd trimester has gone by!!
> Just wait till we have only got 2 weeks till our due date we will be walkin everywhere to try get little monkeys moving! how are you anywayy? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh lordy. I thought time was going slow, now it doesn't seem to be lol! I'm actually really good today. I've been unbelievably tired the past couple weeks but my energy seems to have picked up a bit. Maybe bc it's friday?? :winkwink: How are you, hun??Click to expand...
> 
> I no i thought that when i woke up this morning and OH was like onthere week closer now! i was like oohh shitt! im 25 weeks! defoo picking up pace now :) just want it to hurry so we all can have our LO with us!
> 
> Good Glad your okay! I have been feeling the same tbh! i am just recovering from this cold that i have had for the past couple of weeks! and i am now starting to feel misster move alot more! :)
> 
> You got anything planned for the weekend hun?? xxClick to expand...

I'm recovering from a cold as well :wacko: they're the worst when you can't take anything!! 

This weekend, OH and I are shopping for a new car :happydance: hoping we get lucky and find one we love!!!! What about yourself??


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Just checking in, I haven't been keeping up with the thread much as we have been decorating and computer been put away for a while. Hope everyone is ok and happy 25 weeks to us! It's going sooo fast. 

I have been diagnosed with GD so along with my SPD and then this I am a bit fed up at the moment. Ah well, so long as LO is ok that's all that matters. Got my 4D scan on Saturday so will post the photos if they turn out good quality.

Regards to you all :hugs::hugs:

Jemma


----------



## BethCharlotte

It has gone rather quiet in here latley? where is everyone,?!



> I'm recovering from a cold as well they're the worst when you can't take anything!!
> 
> This weekend, OH and I are shopping for a new car hoping we get lucky and find one we love!!!! What about yourself??

Sorry i never replied hun, been a busyy weekend of being tucked up in bed being poorly! im actually sick of being ill!! the bad back has now kicked in, along with feelin sick again!! 

How was you weekend in the end? did you manage to grab a car that you both fell in love with? :)

iv got all the family round for tea tonight as i didnt feel up for it on sunday, so i will be cookin the night away tonight, just hope they dont mind things being burnt as im not used to cookin for a large group, never mind :) hehe! 

xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> It has gone rather quiet in here latley? where is everyone,?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recovering from a cold as well they're the worst when you can't take anything!!
> 
> This weekend, OH and I are shopping for a new car hoping we get lucky and find one we love!!!! What about yourself??
> 
> Sorry i never replied hun, been a busyy weekend of being tucked up in bed being poorly! im actually sick of being ill!! the bad back has now kicked in, along with feelin sick again!!
> 
> How was you weekend in the end? did you manage to grab a car that you both fell in love with? :)
> 
> iv got all the family round for tea tonight as i didnt feel up for it on sunday, so i will be cookin the night away tonight, just hope they dont mind things being burnt as im not used to cookin for a large group, never mind :) hehe!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

haha aww I'm sure your cooking will be just fine!!! Hope it goes well. Hope you are feeling better SOON!!! We didn't find a car, unfortunetly :wacko: It's actually pretty frustrating!

AND YES WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!!?!? :shrug: Hope everyone's doing well :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

> haha aww I'm sure your cooking will be just fine!!! Hope it goes well. Hope you are feeling better SOON!!! We didn't find a car, unfortunetly It's actually pretty frustrating!
> 
> AND YES WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!!?!? Hope everyone's doing well

Thankyouu!! i do to tbh! im sick of feeling like shit tbhh!! Had this cold for 2 n half weeks :( !! its shit that we crnttake anything for them!

Has everyone give up in here as its been quiet for a couple of weeks now, :( hope not, rather enjoyed chatting to you girlies!! 

xx


----------



## WinterKage

Blaise had an appointment in hospital yest which was meant to just review his eye but they admitted him to childrens ward yest so Istayed overnight with him, they said thy would scan him today they didn't and ended wasting our time. My poot lil man cudn't eat for 6 hours/could only have some water so was grumpy and i felt so sorry 4 him.He's been let out but have to go bk in mornin, he has to go under general asthetic for an mri scan which theyve now booked. I am so exhausted :( x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Blaise had an appointment in hospital yest which was meant to just review his eye but they admitted him to childrens ward yest so Istayed overnight with him, they said thy would scan him today they didn't and ended wasting our time. My poot lil man cudn't eat for 6 hours/could only have some water so was grumpy and i felt so sorry 4 him.He's been let out but have to go bk in mornin, he has to go under general asthetic for an mri scan which theyve now booked. I am so exhausted :( x x

Oh my goodness!! Poor kid & momma :nope: been through so much the past couple weeks. I hope everything's okay and they get this figured out asap! Get some rest hun :hugs:


----------



## BethCharlotte

Just realised we are down to double didgets :) whoooppp on 99 days to go!! xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> Just realised we are down to double didgets :) whoooppp on 99 days to go!! xx


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## WinterKage

Well yesterday went well, he had scan of head which came back normal and also scanned his neck and confirmed they can see he has torticollis as his neck twists slightly so he'll need more physiotherapy exercises on that. In regard to his eye, while he was under general anaesthetic an eye doctor examined his eye, couldn't see any nerve damage or anything. Unfortunately that eye doctor wouldn't come up to us on the ward to tell us the results or what we could start to do which is what I wanted really, all we have is a next appointment to see the eye doctor end of May so just a waiting game really x x 


Oh yay double digits :) Happy 26 weeks ladies! x x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

WinterKage said:


> Well yesterday went well, he had scan of head which came back normal and also scanned his neck and confirmed they can see he has torticollis as his neck twists slightly so he'll need more physiotherapy exercises on that. In regard to his eye, while he was under general anaesthetic an eye doctor examined his eye, couldn't see any nerve damage or anything. Unfortunately that eye doctor wouldn't come up to us on the ward to tell us the results or what we could start to do which is what I wanted really, all we have is a next appointment to see the eye doctor end of May so just a waiting game really x x
> 
> 
> Oh yay double digits :) Happy 26 weeks ladies! x x x

Hope hes feeling better!! but the results of his head that came back normal is a good sign  i hope everything turns out to be okay with him! u have had a terrible few weeks! 
Hows bump?

xx


----------



## WinterKage

Thanks hun :) x x Bumps been fine kicking away, hows your bump? x x


----------



## WinterKage

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend? x x

I'm having my midwife appointment next week, just wandering what they normally check for? Can't believe we'll be in May in a few days :) x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

WinterKage said:


> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend? x x
> 
> I'm having my midwife appointment next week, just wandering what they normally check for? Can't believe we'll be in May in a few days :) x x

Hey hun, had a good weekend! all i seemed to have done is chill on the sofa with a bowl of ice cream!! *dam!* why couldnt i have craving for something healthy! i just crnt stop eating it atm! nothing comes close so i have to just give in!! hahaa! Ohh and my OH got me a new DVD aswell bless him! he new i have been dieing to watch ''The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo'' so he brought it me! bless him! so overall a very lazy weekend! just what i needed really!

How was your weekend hun? 

I no tell me about it! We are in May tomorrow!!! Is it me or are the months flying by at the moment!! hehe! not long till we are in August!! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Aww that sounds yummy! :) any particular flavour? lol I love strawberry ice cream x x Was the film good? x Glad you had a lovely time x x I'm trying to remember what I did on Weekend now, know I must have just stayed in too as its been raining loads but yesterday as it was a nice day took Blaise to the park and OH got new trainers. This afternoon I'll just be taking Blaise to playgroup x x

I've also gone a bit overboard with what I want to pack in hospital bag like 20 sleep suits for baby and soo many vests! My OH thinks I'm crazy lol but I have good reason to as my blood pressure last time went really high so I had to stay in about two weeks until they let me go then after a few days at home I had to be readmitted so I'd rather be prepared this time if that's what has to happen x x

I'm also going to my OHs friends boat party this Friday evening so really looking forward to it, there will be a disco so should be good fun and my mum will be babysitting Blaise so she'll have him overnight. Lets hope it don't pour down! lol

The months are flying by, it really isn't long to go :) Can't wait till we all have our little ones x x

^^^

Argh I've written a long essay again lol x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

Honestly its all i think about!! i sit at work thinking about how i could just eat some icecream! get home and stuff my face! :) haha! hmmm yesh! i have a tube of strawberry and a tube of white vanilla! and then cover with strawberry sauce! NOM NOM!! :) hehe !! 

Aww bless him! did you have a good time at the park? - i love takin my OH little brother and my little sister to the park! even tho my sister is 6 and OH brother is 4 (*crazy to think they will still be 6 + 4 when i have little one! - i guess both our parents had us younge and then went on to remarry and have more kids! hehe crazy!! my OH is 23 and im 18 so there is a big difference between ourselfs and siblings!* ) 

You friday night sound wonderfull!! wish i would do something fun and excititng hehe!! you will have a brill time!!

I no i can not wait! but you can tell i am a first timer as there is so many things i dont no yet! but i have been thinking what the hell do i take in my hospital bag! i no hu to come to ask now :) hehe!

no its alright i seemed to have dont the same, sorry for the essay!!! :)

hope everyones alright xx


----------



## WinterKage

Lol just think of it as your treat for the day :) I can't get enough of those 10p small fun gum sweets, there are too many yummy things!. Yeah we did, Blaise spent most of time running round on the grass then he wanted me to go on the play equipment thing with a slide and bridge to walk across. I went on the bridge with him thinking gosh I hope I don't break this lol but the slide was really narrow so I was like I'm not going down that, just let him go on it x x

Aww that's sweet it'll be nice as they'll be like playmates for him x x I'm 22 and Oh is 40 and he has 3 kids aged 15,12 and 9 so its nice for Blaise as the younger 2 see him and play with him x x 

Yeah if you're ever stuck on what to pack let me know I got my checklist! lol x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!! Beth this isn't the same but, my grandparents adopted my cousin and he is 13. Meaning he is going to be a GREAT uncle lol!! It's so crazy. 

Anyways, when do you ladies plan on packing your hospital bags?? Are you washing the babies clothes too?


----------



## BethCharlotte

> Yeah if you're ever stuck on what to pack let me know I got my checklist! lol x x

 - Thankyouu every soo much!!! i will defo be takin you up on this offer so be warned :) hehe!! 



> Anyways, when do you ladies plan on packing your hospital bags?? Are you washing the babies clothes too?

 - Hello hun, hope your doing well!! :) im not sure i was going to ask you lot this Question! i want to be organised and no what to put in and might even get things but i am going to wait and not pack the bag as then i will be just waiting ! ahaha! and me normaly when im not prepared for things-this is when things tend to happen, so im going to wait till i leave work at 34 weeks ish till i start buying, then pack later on! but its soo excitin to get everything ready!!

And yesh i will be washing baby clothes! as all my family have done this in the past, and as i was brought up with my grandma since i was one, when i moved out a month ago i left everything at my grans so therefore she will be washing them for me till i have the space to put them in the nursery when ready for LO :) Are you washing them?

xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> Yeah if you're ever stuck on what to pack let me know I got my checklist! lol x x
> 
> - Thankyouu every soo much!!! i will defo be takin you up on this offer so be warned :) hehe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, when do you ladies plan on packing your hospital bags?? Are you washing the babies clothes too?Click to expand...
> 
> - Hello hun, hope your doing well!! :) im not sure i was going to ask you lot this Question! i want to be organised and no what to put in and might even get things but i am going to wait and not pack the bag as then i will be just waiting ! ahaha! and me normaly when im not prepared for things-this is when things tend to happen, so im going to wait till i leave work at 34 weeks ish till i start buying, then pack later on! but its soo excitin to get everything ready!!
> 
> And yesh i will be washing baby clothes! as all my family have done this in the past, and as i was brought up with my grandma since i was one, when i moved out a month ago i left everything at my grans so therefore she will be washing them for me till i have the space to put them in the nursery when ready for LO :) Are you washing them?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I know I'm so excited to have a "hospital bag" ready and we're still ages away! :haha: well, seems like it at least!! & Yepp I'll be washing them as well. I just hate to take all the outfits off the hanger and wash them bc they look sooo freaking cute just sitting in my closet so perfectly :haha:


----------



## BethCharlotte

> I know I'm so excited to have a "hospital bag" ready and we're still ages away! well, seems like it at least!! & Yepp I'll be washing them as well. I just hate to take all the outfits off the hanger and wash them bc they look sooo freaking cute just sitting in my closet so perfectly

i no it seems ages away but the weeks keep flying past! only a few more days and we will be in third Trimester!! doesnt seem that long ago when we all started talkin but thats got to be atleast 7/8 weeks ago !!

Just wish time would hurry up! :)

got any plans for today girls? xx


----------



## WinterKage

I had a cardiology appointment today coz of my breathlessness, had a ecg which was normal and the consultants listened to my heart. They're referred me to have a heart scan, i can't wait till i can walk for ages again without feeling out of breath x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

BethCharlotte said:


> i no it seems ages away but the weeks keep flying past! only a few more days and we will be in third Trimester!! doesnt seem that long ago when we all started talkin but thats got to be atleast 7/8 weeks ago !!
> 
> Just wish time would hurry up! :)
> 
> got any plans for today girls? xx

Just class and work :wacko: Halfway through the semester then I graduate with my Associates!!!! :happydance: although, I'm still technically not finished until end of fall bc I still have to finish my externship buut thats okay. After work I plan on going home and doing NOTHING!!!!!!!!! 



WinterKage said:


> I had a cardiology appointment today coz of my breathlessness, had a ecg which was normal and the consultants listened to my heart. They're referred me to have a heart scan, i can't wait till i can walk for ages again without feeling out of breath x x

Aw hope everything is okay, hun :hugs: I feel out of breath here and there but it's nothing constant. I wouldn't be able to stand it either!


----------



## WinterKage

Aww yeah it is horrible hun one of joys of pregnancy :) x x I had my midwife appointment today, was meant to be at 28 weeks but got it early, got to listen to heartbeat and baby's position was head down, does anyone else have their 28 wk midwife appointment soon? x x

Can't believe its almost the weekend, it comes by soo quickly x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Aww yeah it is horrible hun one of joys of pregnancy :) x x I had my midwife appointment today, was meant to be at 28 weeks but got it early, got to listen to heartbeat and baby's position was head down, does anyone else have their 28 wk midwife appointment soon? x x
> 
> Can't believe its almost the weekend, it comes by soo quickly x x

This week has been SO slow!! Yay for head down position :happydance: I just had my 27 (?) week appt. Normal stuff, heard heartbeat (150) and whatnot. I asked my ob/gyn if he was head down and he said it's too early to tell :shrug: :( I was sort of upset bc I realllllly want to know lol!!!! I think he was just being lazy *rolls eyes* Anyways, next appt is in 3 weeks instead of 4 and we'll be scheduling the *fun* GD testing :wacko: I wonder why I go back in 3 instead of 4 weeks though? hmmm


----------



## WinterKage

Aww I hate the GD testing lol, I asked the midwife if im having it and she said yeah, hasn't given me a date or anything for it though lol x x But congrats on being halfway through your semester, it will fly by and before you know it you'll have graduated :) x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

Heyy :) i have my appointment next wednesday! so i will be 27 n half weeks! can i ask with out sound stupid but whats GD testing! haha! im sorry im really blonde today! 

i had a really bad night last night! wakin every hour with bad back ache and then i had like period pains that were just dull and horrible! god knows what this is! or if its normal or not! guess ill mention it at midwife on wednesday! 

how are you girlies? Happy 27th week :) i think the weeks gone so slow but the weekend has come fast again, if that makes anysense hahah!!

Think my little man has got the hang of booting me and rolling around more! i can feel him constantly all day now (even if its just one movement in the hour! but its still there) - before it was hit and miss but i think he just had a quiet few days due to having a growth spirt!! bumps got bigger!! :) :happydance: -as i have never been that big! 

:flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Morning ladies :hi:

I hope you're all well... Sorry I haven't posted much lately, I've been crazily busy at home.

So excited to have reached 3rd trimester though so wanted to pop in and :happydance: with you all!

Time is still going really quickly for me at the moment, I can't believe how much our due dates are creeping round! :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

bump.on.brain said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> I hope you're all well... Sorry I haven't posted much lately, I've been crazily busy at home.
> 
> So excited to have reached 3rd trimester though so wanted to pop in and :happydance: with you all!
> 
> Time is still going really quickly for me at the moment, I can't believe how much our due dates are creeping round! :flower:

Heyyy :) good to hear from you! glad your all good! 

Yayy were offically in the 3rd Trimester now :happydance: 

When is everyone planning on leaving work? or is it way to early to start thinking this! haha i just wanna leave an have little man!!
:flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

Hey ladies, hope you are all keeping well!!! Haven't been on this in ages, I was lucky enough to get away to the sun for a few weeks..

Well here we are another milestone...time to get ready for the good times :) :) :)


----------



## BethCharlotte

Heyy hun! was wondering where you was- hope you had a nice time :) 
:flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hey everyone!!! Good to hear from you ladies :hugs: Beth, I've been getting period pains too :shrug: 

YAY for 3rd tri :happydance: (tomorrow for me hehe)


----------



## BethCharlotte

> Beth, I've been getting period pains too

Least im not the only one, iv got an appointment on wednesday so ill ask and let you n o whats going on!

whats everyones plans for the weekend? anything good? xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

Oooh a few weeks in the sun, that sounds amazing! I hope you had a nice time :thumbup:

Beth, my maternity leave is due to start on the 21st May, so is scarily soon now! I give it a month before I'm totally bored and counting the minutes until LO arrives! :dohh: I'm looking forward to a bit of a rest though now so can understand why you're starting to think about it.
I would probably have waited to go off a bit later but I only have one more ward placement left to do before I qualify as a nurse, and that's when the placement is due to start. So it makes sense for me to go off at the beginning of it rather than halfway through. Thankfully I get 45 weeks leave so will still have plenty of time with LO afterwards :cloud9: 

I think the GD test others were talking about is the test for gestational diabetes by the way? I haven't had it mentioned to me at all though so am presuming that not everybody has it? :shrug: 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend :flow:


----------



## BethCharlotte

bump.on.brain said:


> Oooh a few weeks in the sun, that sounds amazing! I hope you had a nice time :thumbup:
> 
> Beth, my maternity leave is due to start on the 21st May, so is scarily soon now! I give it a month before I'm totally bored and counting the minutes until LO arrives! :dohh: I'm looking forward to a bit of a rest though now so can understand why you're starting to think about it.
> I would probably have waited to go off a bit later but I only have one more ward placement left to do before I qualify as a nurse, and that's when the placement is due to start. So it makes sense for me to go off at the beginning of it rather than halfway through. Thankfully I get 45 weeks leave so will still have plenty of time with LO afterwards :cloud9:
> 
> I think the GD test others were talking about is the test for gestational diabetes by the way? I haven't had it mentioned to me at all though so am presuming that not everybody has it? :shrug:
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend :flow:

Morning :) sorry never replied over the weekend, can not get interent access at home! :( really need to get it i think!! :) 

awww i wish i was leaving then! i really am shattered all the time all ready!! not good!! tbh my leave date hasnt been actually decided :/ i am on a apprenticeship and my course was only for a year! which started last august! my course is planned to be finished and handed in by the 29th of june! so when i spoke to HR she just said that i need to go and see citizens advice, which is today, to see what i should do next :/ i dont understand tbh i thought that would be able to tell me when i will be leaving but they seem to have left it all down to me :/ so if i can, then i will be leaving on friday 29th june, which will be easyier as thats when my course work has to be handed in to be marked! to see if i pass or not!

ohh its not been mentioned to me about the GD test, so maybe i dont have to have it :/ where is everyone from? i wonder if this makes a difference! 

Hope everyone had a lovely long weekend! 

:flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

BethCharlotte said:


> Morning :) sorry never replied over the weekend, can not get interent access at home! :( really need to get it i think!! :)
> 
> awww i wish i was leaving then! i really am shattered all the time all ready!! not good!! tbh my leave date hasnt been actually decided :/ i am on a apprenticeship and my course was only for a year! which started last august! my course is planned to be finished and handed in by the 29th of june! so when i spoke to HR she just said that i need to go and see citizens advice, which is today, to see what i should do next :/ i dont understand tbh i thought that would be able to tell me when i will be leaving but they seem to have left it all down to me :/ so if i can, then i will be leaving on friday 29th june, which will be easyier as thats when my course work has to be handed in to be marked! to see if i pass or not!
> 
> ohh its not been mentioned to me about the GD test, so maybe i dont have to have it :/ where is everyone from? i wonder if this makes a difference!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely long weekend!
> 
> :flower:

Ahh right ok... It definitely sounds like it would be better for you if you could get all of your coursework in before you go off... at least then you haven't got anything to think and worry about while you are off on leave! Hopefully someone is able to give you a bit clearer advice soon so you can work out what you're doing... I do think I'd have struggled to keep working too much longer because between the problems with my back etc and not sleeping I'm exhausted, but at least the later you are able to leave it the more time you will have with LO :thumbup: 

I'm from the Wirral (Merseyside)... so would have thought they'd have similar midwifery guidance to follow for the whole of the UK. My guess is that they don't screen for it unless you're showing symptoms or are high risk?? Either that or we're both suddenly going to have it mentioned and get a nasty surprise at our 28 week appointments! :dohh:


----------



## bump.on.brain

kissesandhugs said:


> Beth, I've been getting period pains too :shrug:

How are you both feeling now?

Over the last couple of days I've been having really achy/crampy type pains too if I spend too much time on my feet :shrug: 
On Monday when I accidentally walked too far with my dogs, I seriously thought LO was trying to escape, I could feel so much pressure low down in my pelvis. Was a little bit worrying but thankfully seems to have passed again now and I'm just taking it a bit easier. 

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

> Originally Posted by *bump.on.brain *
> How are you both feeling now?
> 
> Over the last couple of days I've been having really achy/crampy type pains too if I spend too much time on my feet
> On Monday when I accidentally walked too far with my dogs, I seriously thought LO was trying to escape, I could feel so much pressure low down in my pelvis. Was a little bit worrying but thankfully seems to have passed again now and I'm just taking it a bit easier.
> 
> Hope you're all well

Thats just what i got, but i was only making tea, dam carrots :) hehe-
I havnt had it again recently, so i am not to worried atm, :)
Hope you are alright and you LO stays put :)



> Either that or we're both suddenly going to have it mentioned and get a nasty surprise at our 28 week appointments

 - haha yeah iv got mine today so i will have to see if she mentions it :) hehe! 

How is everyone? hope all is well! 

:flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Hope you are all feeling ok and that the achy/crampy pains have gone? x x Blaise has developed chickenpox today sigh lol x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

yeah its gone :) thank goodness, :) i mentioned it to the midwife today and she said it was nothing to worry about and that the body does sometimes experience twinges and achy crampy feelings when pregnant, so thats a start :) she messured the fundal height again today, and it was 29cm- so just a little bigger than normal but she wasnt bothered so thats another plus :) 

Aww bless him! hope he feels well in him self though!! 

xx


----------



## cmtcmt

Hey ladies had a fantastic time thanks :)

Hope you are all feeling better, seems we are defo heading into the 3rd tri with the diff complaints we have, mines achey ribs at the mo :haha:

I had an check up yest with the midwife, ended up being an eventful day!

I'l share the tale in the hope it might ease minds if any of you experience the same.

A few weeks ago the doc passed a comment about my bump being quite big but it didn't phase me until yest. the midwife measured me in a 32 weeks, she insisted I wasn't to worry but as she had added in some of the possible explanations for this such as G. Diabetes, Excess Fluid, Big baby (which she suggested might end up in C Section as head won't engage) etc. then she said my next check up isnt for 4 weeks in and see how it measures then.
I got very upset when I left and as we were thinking about it anyway went and had a fetal wellbeing 3d scan done. :cry:

So turns out I have an anterior placenta which they never mentioned at the hosp. scan and this may explain why I was quite late feeling kicks and why they still are not very strong. Long story short the placenta is adding to the fundal height and baby is actually a day smaller, so kisses and hugs, your not alone anymore :winkwink:

As for the 3d (or 4d scan not sure which it is) I was a bit sceptical at the start but it was amazing!!


----------



## BethCharlotte

woww hun, im glad everything turned out okay!!! seems like you have had an scary day yday!! but glad everthing was ok in the end! ooo so your not messuring big atall then if your a day behind to what they originally said! 

aww i would of loved to have a 3d/4d scan done but OH wasnt up for it in the slightest! never mind only 12 weeks 2 days till due date! lets hope we are not one of those in the ''over due'' thread! 

xx


----------



## cmtcmt

BethCharlotte said:


> woww hun, im glad everything turned out okay!!! seems like you have had an scary day yday!! but glad everthing was ok in the end! ooo so your not messuring big atall then if your a day behind to what they originally said!
> 
> aww i would of loved to have a 3d/4d scan done but OH wasnt up for it in the slightest! never mind only 12 weeks 2 days till due date! lets hope we are not one of those in the ''over due'' thread!
> 
> xx

There's overdue threads?? haha defo don't want to be in one of them!! Yea mine wasnt either, but then yest he didn't care once everything was okay, and now he's amazed. 

No not big at all, just the bump size 4 weeks bigger due to being pushed out by placenta. I was getting images of a 12lb baby :haha: turns out its an avg. baba so it's all good!! 

Im just trying to read back abit and catch up on what's been going on! So I'm not the only one counting down the days till M.leave :sleep:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Wow that's scary but I'm sooo glad everything ended up okay!! :hugs:

As for the cramps, YES I'm still getting them quite frequently actually. My Ob/gyn said it's normal as well though so I'm not too worried! Although they do get pretty painful :(
Rib pain-omg it's horrible!!!! Doc said it's from everything being pushed up and pushing my ribs out OUCH!!!! And the pressure, oh lord the pressure. After walking especially, it does feel like LO is right there ready to make his entrance :haha: just have to lay down then it goes away though. I'm just full of the complaints aren't I :wacko: 

Sorry to hear about the chicken pox hun :nope: Poor kid can't catch a break!


----------



## bump.on.brain

Ahh I'm glad (not that you're suffering though of course!) to hear that somebody else is getting the pressure low down too - I really was getting worried about going into labour early over the weekend it was so painful between that and the period type cramps! Probably a bit melodramatic I know! :winkwink: 

I'm really glad the scan and day ended up going OK yesterday :flow: It goes to show how much the fundal height only gives an idea, so I definitely wouldn't be worrying about yours Beth. When I went to the midwife at 25+4 I was measuring just over 26cm so am slightly above average myself (on the 75th centile) but still considered perfectly normal. Here's to hoping that we all have lovely full term babies, but that they're not too big... Ouch! :haha:

I'm sorry to hear about Blaise, you two have really had a tough time recently! I hope he feels better soon. :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

28 weeks today :) i think fridays seem to come round really fast! :) wont be long till our LO's are here- just seem to be reading all the ''this is it'' threads! ooo it wont be long till its us :) 

How are you all? it seems to have gone all quiet in here! :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

He's a grumpy lil man with his chickenpox poor thing, Keeps lifting his top up to see his tummy and try poking them x x We're on day 4 of chickenpox now just really want it to go away! He had a horrible sleep last night and crys a lot during day :( 

I had a growth scan at hospital yest and consultant appointment, they've never seen me so quickly in my life lol they were like is he here? Umm no, why would I bring my lil man with chickenpox into a hospital? But anyway lol my lil one is measuring 2lb 5 oz so in average range although her head is on the smaller side x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

Has this thread died now? :( x


----------



## kissesandhugs

awww I hope not!! I'm still here :D How are you, hun? And how's everyone else?!! Missing you girlies :hugs: 

Pregnancy lately has been a...drag for lack of a better word :wacko: I'm constantly tired, hungry, irritable and heartburn has been a bi*ch!!!!! Worst of it all is feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest, I've been having such a hard time breathing, it's terrible. Movements have been "funner" though lol. I can feel body parts, love it! Not even 29 weeks yet and I'm getting sick of it :( Found out 2 days ago, my maternity leave starts july 13th though!!! :happydance: I'll be counting down the days now :coffee: It's all a waiting game, ladies!!!


----------



## BethCharlotte

i honestly thought that everyone had given up in here! i have been checking to see if anyone has posted every day! and thought id give it another couple of days as i feel i clog it up abit with my pointless posts ;) never mind ay :) hehe

im good thankyou hun, howa you? (apart from all the shit you get with being preg- yes im just like you!!) 

i just wish someone had a fast forward buttom atm! im sick of feeling i need to sleep! and sat at a desk all day at work does not help as i feel more sleepy as the days goes! roll on when we leave on maternity! 

hahaha i no what you mean about the movements!!! i dont get body parts i just get big buldges wen i have been lay on my side and then turn onto my bak i can see where he is and he buldges like 3 times bigger than normal! does make me laugh :) spesh wen im lay on the sofa and i can see my belly moving constantly!! its like hes on a trampoline in there and wont stop moving! but then again i dont mind as i would rather him be moving and jabbing me in there so i know hes okay!! :) 

im ment to offically leave on the 29th june (35 weeks that day) but the HR manager asked if iw as up for signing on for another 2 week contract (37 weeks) but after saying yes i am really starting to regret this!!!! i want to leave at 35 as i have so much to do as im leaving it till last min as i have the thought that if i am all ready and waiting he will be longer and it will drag more :) haha - hope my plan doesnt back fire!!

:flower:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Hi ladies :hi:

It's nice to hear from you both :flow: 

The movements are getting fantastic now, it's reassuring to have them so strong and regular, and amazing when you really can see your stomach bulging and moving about. It's amazing how active they are! I'm starting to imagine that they could get pretty uncomfortable towards the end though... 

I'm really lucky I guess in that I've actually started my maternity leave now (officially from Monday but off this weekend)... it probably is a little bit earlier than I would have liked as I'm worried the next 11 weeks are going to drag now, but my job's so strenuous when I'm placed on a ward that there's just no way I could have kept going! And I know if I wasn't off I'd be wishing that I was... there's no pleasing some people! :dohh: :haha: Pregnancy has definitely been harder than I expected though. 

I hope you're both feeling a bit better and have a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Hi ladies, what are your plans for this lovely summer weekend? x x


----------



## cmtcmt

Single figure weeks now ladies :)) hope you are all keeping well and enjoying the sunshine :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

Heyyy :) still seems Very hush into here!! 
Where is everyone! i loved logging in to have a chat with all of yous!

So how are you all? did you manage to survive the hot weather? 

Just wundering when you all are planning on packing you hospital bag? and wheather or not you have decided on names for LO - ( thought this might get the thread going again- hope so) 

:flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

Hi lady how are you? How are you feeling now??
Yea it has gone really quite!! 

Think I'm going to get the bag ready at 35 weeks, got all the last of the bottles and stuff in the boots 3 for 2 yesterday :) Its sooo close now I actually Cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## BethCharlotte

i no its gone soo fast!!

i need to get everything for the bags! i am going to wait till i leave work then get them sorted i think :) 

feeling alot better thankyou, not as tiered but the back ache :( its a killer atm! but im getting thro each day :) 
you thought of a name for you LO? xx


----------



## cmtcmt

Really that's lousy have you been off work or just struggling through. My back hasn't bothered me (yet) but my god, my ribs are unreal, I think it's because I'm sitting at a desk all day though.

We haven't really decided on a definite, my fave is Amelie and my OH likes it but is fave is Eva-Lily, I like it too but I know the lily would be dropped and I'm not so pushed on Eva on its own.. How about you??


----------



## BethCharlotte

no i am struggerliing thro! im sat at a desk all day im sure that it does not help! just makes it worse as im not moving around! who nos i just crnt wait till little man is here!

I love both of them names!! both lovely choice!

Well Me and OH have decided on Alfie (both name we really liked) but who knows, he might hava a complete different name by the time he arrives! xx


----------



## cmtcmt

Alfie is lovely, my OH is still going on about how much he likes that name even though we're having a girl haha. You been getting any painful kicks in the ribs? Hows the buying going for you, you made any nice purchases lately??


----------



## BethCharlotte

constant booting in the ribs, spesh while i am at work as im sat all day! some get painfull the little bugger! its all worth it tho!! 

nope not brought anything else recently! tbh we have had alot of bills to pay this month so going to wait till iv left work then he is leaving the last min shoppin to me :) which could be leathal hahah!! wbuu? have you brought any nice little purchases recently?? xx


----------



## cmtcmt

Ah sure at least you will fill up your time at the end shopping rather than sitting around waiting.. not really we got out travel system a few weeks back and I've bought the little bits and pieces, but the nursery is still a spare room so have to get a move on with that soon! 


How are you getting on with food and weight gain, too much too little or right amount. I'm really paranoid about gaining too much after the midwifes comment that time, but suppose that's a good thing.. (this question for everyone here :flower:)


----------



## BethCharlotte

Midwife where i live doesnt weight you appart from your booking app, i have only put weight on my bum and legs the rest im all bump, tbh i dont weigh my self after i noticed i put on obver a stone! so i think i am just going to not bother till little man is here! hhaha- diet starts then, bt atm im eating anything as im really enjoying the pregnancy body :) hehe- wbu ?


----------



## cmtcmt

haha thats the way to do it. I haven't weighed either in about 2 months I'd be afraid of my life to I was up over the 12st mark then (im usually around 10) I'm finding it the same though, all on my ass and legs, but sure that's nothing a few weeks walking won't fix..:thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oh lordy the kicks to the ribs are not fun! It doesn't hurt that bad but it's very uncomfortable. Not to mention, I have horrible posture so when I sit at my desk I'm hunched over and that just pushes his little feet into my sternum :wacko: (he's head down btw :happydance: )

I wish I didn't have to get weighed every appt bc it's starting to get pretty depressing!! :( I haven't gained much but the last time I put on almost 9 lbs in 2 weeks :( 

And the hospital bag, actually totally forgot about this lol!! Damn. I will probably pack mine after my baby shower and I'll be around 33-34 weeks!! 

OMG it's getting so close ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## BethCharlotte

kissesandhugs said:


> Oh lordy the kicks to the ribs are not fun! It doesn't hurt that bad but it's very uncomfortable. Not to mention, I have horrible posture so when I sit at my desk I'm hunched over and that just pushes his little feet into my sternum :wacko: (he's head down btw :happydance: )
> 
> I wish I didn't have to get weighed every appt bc it's starting to get pretty depressing!! :( I haven't gained much but the last time I put on almost 9 lbs in 2 weeks :(
> 
> And the hospital bag, actually totally forgot about this lol!! Damn. I will probably pack mine after my baby shower and I'll be around 33-34 weeks!!
> 
> OMG it's getting so close ladies!!!!!!!

O im the same! my posture is awfull!! my little man seems to swap postion rather alot and not in one particular place, his favourate in mornings when i wake up is lying transvers little bugga which makes my bump look rather strange hehe! wish he would just be head down like yours and stay that way hehe :)

never mind about the weight gain!! you will have a beutifull baby boy at the end of it so who cares :) hehe

hope your doing well!!

:flower:


----------



## WinterKage

How are you all getting on? time is going soo fast x x


----------



## BethCharlotte

im getting on alright, sept the tieredness has know hit me! damm i can not wait till i leave work! roll on the 29th June .. my last day :) yayyy!! 

how are you? 

It seems to have gone awfully quiet in here!! 

:flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ahh yes the fatigue has hit me hard :sleep::sleep: & waiting for maternity leave as well! just 2 weeks after you july 13th :D can't wait! Hope everyone's doing well :flower:


----------



## BethCharlotte

Hope all you ladies are okay! 35 weeks 2moz!! wow its gone so fast! hope all is well anyway as i have noticed this thread has died xx


----------



## cmtcmt

well ladies, how are you all keeping?? Anyone get an early surprise or any faulse alarms yet? :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nothing here! baby has been dropping though I believe. My pelvic and hip bones feel like they're being torn apart!


----------



## WinterKage

Nothing yet for me either x x


----------



## WinterKage

We will all be full term in a few days :happydance: xx


----------



## cmtcmt

It great isnt it, the last few weeks have really been creeping up!!

Have you found out if the head is engaged yet girls???..my MW laughed at me yest. when I asked she said this baby is still up under my ribs going nowhere fast :coffee: haha


----------



## kissesandhugs

Aw that's kinda disappointing to hear lol. My first appt when he checks for dilation etc is tomorrow so I'll know then!! I'm nervous but hoping SOMETHING is going right lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi ladies!! Long time no talk :( 

Well, it's close for all of us! How's everyone feeling? Anything happening?!


----------



## WinterKage

Hi thought i'd update :) I had my lil girl Amelia naturally on Mon 23rd July at 38 + 3 days x x Hope you're all well and that your babies are here soon x x


----------



## kissesandhugs

WinterKage said:


> Hi thought i'd update :) I had my lil girl Amelia naturally on Mon 23rd July at 38 + 3 days x x Hope you're all well and that your babies are here soon x x

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Congrats!! :happydance: I'm sooo happy for you, and a tad bit jealous :haha:


----------



## BethCharlotte

Hey girlies :) sorry I haven't been on here in ages!! Left work and had no Internet unless I go round to my grandmas haha- omg congrats on your early arrival!! My little man is not coming anytime soon! I recon I'll go over! And omg my stretch marks are a bitch but they are worth it when he decides to come. Hope your all aright :) and your LO's don't keep u all waiting too long! Can not believe how fast it's going! :)

:flower:


----------



## cmtcmt

WinterKage said:


> Hi thought i'd update :) I had my lil girl Amelia naturally on Mon 23rd July at 38 + 3 days x x Hope you're all well and that your babies are here soon x x

WOW Congrats!!:happydance::happydance: That's great news!!! Hope we get to see a pic soon :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Beth I was out of internet too after work! We just got it at home, I was going nuts lol. I'm with you on the stretch marks, they get worse every day!!! :( I've been losing my plug and been having cramps like crazy but still nothing! I go to the dr today and I'm HOPING he checks my cervix and whatnot. FXD!!!


----------



## WinterKage

Here are some pictures :) x x
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8









022.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7









015.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cmtcmt

Oh she is such a beauty!! her lovely long hair :) Congrats again!! xx


----------



## BethCharlotte

kissesandhugs said:


> Beth I was out of internet too after work! We just got it at home, I was going nuts lol. I'm with you on the stretch marks, they get worse every day!!! :( I've been losing my plug and been having cramps like crazy but still nothing! I go to the dr today and I'm HOPING he checks my cervix and whatnot. FXD!!!

It's horrible isn't it!! I still don't have it but I come to my grandmas most days and rob her iPad :) haha.. Ooo the stretch marks if I get chance I'll upload a picture n show my tiger stripes off :) hehe.. Eeee how did u get on at doctors?? I'm just having a lot of BH so I doubt he will be here soon hehe.. How are u a anyway? :flower:


----------



## WinterKage

Just checking in to see if anyone else has had their baby yet? x Hope you're all well :) x x


----------



## cmtcmt

NO baby for me yet..hows your little one doing??
Happy D.Day to everyone else!!


----------



## BethCharlotte

Still nothing :( hope everyone okay??


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi ladies :flower:

Isaiah was born August 3rd (omg just realized, YOUR guys due date as I was the odd one out :haha: ) 4:31 pm 8lbs 4oz. 14 hour labor :wacko: Birth story is posted in the announcement forum if you guys want to check it out! 

Anyone else pop yet?!? Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## cmtcmt

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Isaiah was born August 3rd (omg just realized, YOUR guys due date as I was the odd one out :haha: ) 4:31 pm 8lbs 4oz. 14 hour labor :wacko: Birth story is posted in the announcement forum if you guys want to check it out!
> 
> Anyone else pop yet?!? Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Congratulations kissesandhugs hes a real beauty :) glad your well and hes feeding well too. Nothing to report here, no contractions even have a feeling Im in it for the long haul.

How are you feeling yourself now??


----------



## WinterKage

Hi ladies

Know we all have our little ones now, just checking in to see how we're all doing? :) x x


----------

